# TTC #2 for 9 mo.



## angelria

I have been ttc #2 for 9 months now and I am getting discouraged. I am looking for buddies who are in the same boat as me. We had difficulty getting pregnant the first time also, but I wasn't trying as hard either. I have been doing OPK's to chart my ovulation. I have very irregular periods. Anywhere from 28-43 days apart. This last time was 43 days and I swore I was pregnant. I had the symptoms and everything and was so disappointed when AF showed. CD1 was October 4th so we are now on month 10 of trying. I am going to try charting my temps this month and see if that helps. Would love to hear about everyone elses journey to ttc and chat to help get through this difficult and stressful time.


----------



## katrinalorien

I am not TTC #2, and I have only been trying for 2 months now, but I will be your buddy!


----------



## angelria

good luck. Where are you at now on your cycle? I am on CD 12 so waiting to ovulate. I decided to try Preseed this month and take baby asprin. We will see what happens. I am at the point where I will try anything.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hey, i am ttc no2, and we have been trying for 9 months also. Just coming to the end of this cycle so if af shows (due on the 18th) we will be into 10 months trying. My daughter is from a previous relationship though so me and OH are trying for my second and his first :) Id like to be your buddy! xx


----------



## angelria

Only a couple days until AF is due for you Erinsmummy. Have you taken a pregnancy test yet? I never have the patience to wait until AF is due and start testing early. I think this time I will wait because I can't handle the early disappointment again. Are you doing anything extra (BBT, OPKs, Preseed)? We just started the preseed this month. Please keep me updated if AF shows this week. Hopefully it won't :dust: to you


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah i have taken some already! On 3 of the ics there were really faint lines, but i think they are evaps as had a bfn last night. Not going to test today, just going to wait it out now... We did use opks for a while but i didnt find them helpfull so ive stopped, we dont do anything except have sex lol.I dont even lie there afterwards wiith me legs in the air, we just have sex alot and hope.. But it is getting to the point we need to try more, so we are trying preseed next cycle if af shows... And possibly baby asprin, but i know nothing about either of them so need to look it all up! 

I hope the preseed and baby asprin works for you this month! How do you use the pressed? Do you use the aplicator or just use it externally?xxx Good luck to you! :)


----------



## angelria

I have been using the applicator. I didn't know much about it before I started either, but a friend of mine did both the preseed and baby asprin and got pregnant the first month. I know that it might not be that easy for me, but at this point I am willing to try anyting LOL. It might not be happening because I am trying so hard. There is still a chance AF might not show. I don't want you to get your hopes up, but you are not out until AF shows her ugly face.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Lol yeah im not quite at the stage where ill try anything yet lol, we want a 3 year age gap between my daughter and the next, she will be 2 in jan so weve still got time yet, obviously if im pregnant before that id be mega happy!! I swear ttc has made me mad lol, its all i ever think about, and everytime af shows i cry for a whole day, even though theres really no bleddy point cos it wont make anything happen! 

My best friend has 3 kids under 3, she didnt have to try at all for any of them, they all happened within 2 weeks of her off the pill.. so unfair! Not that i want mine that close lol! xx


----------



## angelria

Yep I am the same way. My son is 15 months old, but I also just turned 30 so I feel like my biological clock is ticking. My DH and I have been together for almost 11 years and married for 9 so we have had our time together. I have a friend that did not want to get pregnant again after having her first for a couple of years. Well she got prego when her daughter was 10 months old. Now all she does is complain and I have been trying and really want to be pregnant and cry because I don't think it is fair. I guess everything happens for a reason though. Have you taken another test? I am so anxious now to know if you are pregnant or not. Any symptoms or do you feel like AF is going to start? I usually have a gut instinct and know when AF is going to show up. But because of the irregular periods I always have that little bit of hope.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah its tough when the people around you seem to get pregnant so quickly! I Dont want them close in age cos i love the baby stage and want to be able to enjoy it without another baby to look after lol.

Well my cycles are always between 23 and 26 days, day 26 is tomorrow (tuesday) and i usually get a lot of cramping before af, which i have got, and usually if i have sex the day before it kind of brings it on, but had sex this morn and nothing all day, so im hopefull. Havnt taken another test yet, going to buy a frer tomorrow if af doesnt show! 

I havent got any symptoms really, but i didnt with my daughter other than morning sickness which i didnt get till i was around 8 weeks, so im hopefull! I dont think your chances of conceiving change untill your 35? So i think your fine! I fell pregnant with my daughter when i was 19, so i did miss out on going out with friends ect, plus as i already had her when i met OH (she was really small) we havnt actually had any child free time at all! xx


----------



## angelria

Oh goodness. You must have child free time occassionally. Maybe a nice little romantic night is what you and DH need (wink wink) LOL No stress of the little one around, take your time and have fun and with the lack of stress being there maybe it will happen. Hopefully though everything will be stress free because you will get your BFP and everything from here on out will be fun:sex: Let me know what happens tomorrow. I am getting excited for you!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Well she goes to bed at 7, so we have the evenings to ourselves, but we cant go anywhere, but to be honest im quite happy to stay at home haha, my dad keeps offering to have her, i left her with him last week for a couple hours and i worried the whole time lol, was texting him and then panicking if he didnt text back straight away haha, sad really, but you know how it is, they have their own little ways that only you know! Ill leave her with my dad again soon, i should get better! Its only me, shes always really happy to see him!

I keep checking to see if af has started! Its really annoying, if its gonna come id rather it just get on with it, cos ive got my hopes up a bit now which i havnt before! I will def get a frer later, but i will wait untill the morning to use it.. Then ill be a day late and the right result will more than likely show up then! 

How are you doing anyway? Do you think you have ovulated yet?


----------



## angelria

I have been using the OPKs and I haven't hit that surge yet. I am on CD 15 so it is still early for me. I am not expecting to ovulate any earlier than the weekend. We are having really bad weather where I live and with my job I am getting slammed so I better get back to it. Just wanted to pop on here to see if you had any news yet. Hope you have a good day!


----------



## Erinsmummy

What do you do for work? Where are you? I live in devon, its really cold here!!
No news yet im afraid, still no af.. So just waiting for LO to wake up so i can go town and get a frer. Just want to do it already! Do you think it would be ok to use today rather than wait till fmu?


----------



## angelria

When I was pregnant the first time I took a pregnancy test in the evening and it came up positive. But I was a week late. I wasn't trying and didn't think I could get pregnant so I didn't test any earlier. I have heard that the FRER test are very sensative so I think you would be ok to test this afternoon or evening. I live in Florida and I am a Law Enforcement Officer. I work on the road as a Deputy Sheriff.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ah cool, yeah cant imagine its very nice working out in bad weather! Well i have been out and got a frer, so gonna save up my wee lol and will test later! Although im now getting a feeling af is on its way.. I hope not. I was the same when i was pregnant before, i didnt test till i was a week late as she wasnt planned and i had a strong positive. Things are so different when your actually trying!


----------



## angelria

Sooooo any news? I am biting my nails here LOL


----------



## Erinsmummy

Lol, i used a frer this morning, bfn! Still no sign of af though.. Really odd, ive never gotten to cd27 before lol, i guess i just have to wait it out now!


----------



## angelria

Have you been under any stress? That can throw it off.


----------



## Erinsmummy

No stress,god knows whats going on. OH is getting excited now which isnt helping, i keep telling him not to get his hopes up but he does every month bless him. Are you still waiting to ovulate?


----------



## angelria

I am still waiting. They are gradually getting darker though. I think it will happen sometime this weekend. Hopefully. We have been trying every other night so hopefully we get our sticky bean this month. I am actually getting to a point where I am tired of trying. It is mentally draining. It is almost like an addiction now though. I am kind of obsessed with tracking and trying. I am probably stressing myself that way. I would wait a couple days and then test again. At least he is so excited about the possibility. Mine is just excited about :sex: LOL oh if you start the preseed next month it causes you to have more CM. I got all excited thinking that I was ovulating and it was just the preseed. I have read where several women have gotten pregnant the first time using it so I am hoping to be one of those women.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Oh does it, ill remember that! If im not pregnant we are def going to give the preseed a go, i might try baby asprin as well, but i should probably see my doctor first as i have asthma and not sure if i can take it. We had sex last night in an attempt to bring af on if shes coming! So if af doesnt arrive today ill test again tomorrow. Iv only got a clearblue digital left though and want to save that one, plus i dont think they are very sensitive. 

We went to OHs mums for tea last night, she offered me a glass of wine, i said yes please, OH said no your not having that! His mum looked at us a bit funny and i got out of it by saying im on antibiotics lol, silly man! 

Are you doing the SPMEP then? We tried that but ended up having sex every day instead lol!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Just letting you know af has just arrived! :( never mind, pressed it is!!


----------



## angelria

I am sorry AF showed. I have asthma also, but I didn't check with my doctor before deciding to take it. It is a very low dose so I am not worried about it. I have been doing it for 2 weeks and so far no bad side effects. The preseed is a little pricey but I think worth it if it helps. You can also try the Soy Isoflavin starting on CD 3-7 and it is suppose to help. I would read up on it before you do it. I am going to try that next month if it doesn't happen this month. It has the same effects as Clomid but it is all natural. I am hoping that it will help to regulate my periods also.


----------



## annabelle29

Hi girls! Can I join the buddies? I'm pretty much in the same boat as you both. TTC #2. Tried for 10 months, took a break from the stress, now on month 2 of trying again. Hoping it works this time around. :thumbup:


----------



## angelria

of course you can join. The more the merrier. Are you doing anything extra for ttc or just the good ol fashion :sex: ?


----------



## annabelle29

angelria said:


> of course you can join. The more the merrier. Are you doing anything extra for ttc or just the good ol fashion :sex: ?

Thanks!! We are using OPKs, which I've used in the past, and this month I'm trying temping, but it's not going well. I wake up at different times throughout the night and morning, so I don't know how accurate it will be. I have used preseed in the past and still have some that I might try again with this month. 

I wish I could do just plain ol :sex: but I'm a little too neurotic about it at this point. It was so easy when I wasn't really trying very hard the first time...

What did you say the soy was supposed to do?


----------



## Erinsmummy

angelria said:


> I am sorry AF showed. I have asthma also, but I didn't check with my doctor before deciding to take it. It is a very low dose so I am not worried about it. I have been doing it for 2 weeks and so far no bad side effects. The preseed is a little pricey but I think worth it if it helps. You can also try the Soy Isoflavin starting on CD 3-7 and it is suppose to help. I would read up on it before you do it. I am going to try that next month if it doesn't happen this month. It has the same effects as Clomid but it is all natural. I am hoping that it will help to regulate my periods also.

Cool i will read up on that, what dose is the baby asprin?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Oh and hi annabelle! :)


----------



## angelria

I only take one of the Bayer (baby asprin) 81 mg everymorning with a vitamin that the doctor prescribed for me. Annabelle the Soy is suppose to act like the Clomid and help to bring on ovulation and create more CM. My last cycle was 43 days and is never the same. I am on CD 17 right now and doesn't look like I am going to ovulate anytime soon so that is why I am going to start trying that next month. I have also heard that a spoonful of honey sprinkled with cinnamon everyday is suppose to help with fertility. There are so many things out there to try and it can become overwhelming.


----------



## Erinsmummy

I read up a bit on using soy and apparently its not good if you have regular cycles? Imgoing to be buying the preseed tonight ready! I was considering temping but we have regular sex anyway so im not sure knowing when i ovulate will really help!


----------



## angelria

Well good luck this cycle. I am still waiting to ovulate :( Looks like I am in for another REALLY LONG cycle.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ah that sucks :/ Its 7.10am here and still dark! Not good when you have to get up at 6am. OH left at 4.30am to go out for the day with a friend so i think this will be a veryyy long day! Are your opks still getting darker?


----------



## angelria

No they are actually very light now. I got all excited thinking ovulation was going to hit sometime this weekend. Oh well. I am off to go pick up my son. He stayed the night with my parents so we could have a date night, then off to the pumpkin patch. Hope you have a good day!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ah cool, hope you had a good day! I have my sister and her boyfriend over for tea tonight, OH has day off but no doubt he will be in bed till midday lol. 

Yeah thats the thing with opks, sometimes it shows your body is trying to ovulate, but then doesnt! Does your second line always get as dark as the 1st line? I know some women who chart, so confirm ovulation, but the opk never got as dark as it should!


----------



## angelria

Last month was the only month that I got a really strong positive. It was darker than the control line. The other times it never got really dark. For the past 4 days I have been feeling really bloated. Not sure what is going on. I never really paid attention in the past if I got bloated right before ovulation. Does that happen to you? I wa also extremely tired yesterday and ended up taking a 3 1/2 hour nap. My son took a 4 hour nap which is not like him either. Don't know what it going on.


----------



## angelria

Oh did you look into the honey and cinnamon thing? I have been doing a spoon full everyday and will stop once I ovulate. With everything I am doing this month I am praying that something works. They might all be wives tales for all I know, but I can at least say I tried everything right! We didn't BD at all this the last 3 days which is discouraging. My DH was too tired (to tired for sex is not like him either LOL) We were all kind of out of sorts this weekend. Back at it today and I am going to try BDing for 3 days after I get my positive OPK instead of every other. 
I am flying to Las Vegas next month for my brother's wedding. I would love to be able to share some good news before he leaves on his honeymoon to Europe.


----------



## angelria

Got my positive on OPK... Hope not BDing the past 3 days doesn't effect things.


----------



## annabelle29

angelria said:


> Last month was the only month that I got a really strong positive. It was darker than the control line. The other times it never got really dark. For the past 4 days I have been feeling really bloated. Not sure what is going on. I never really paid attention in the past if I got bloated right before ovulation. Does that happen to you? I wa also extremely tired yesterday and ended up taking a 3 1/2 hour nap. My son took a 4 hour nap which is not like him either. Don't know what it going on.

I could never get the opk's to work right when looking at the lines. It drove me crazy b/c one second it would seem the same color, the next not so much. I switched to the digital ones that give you a black circle or a smiley face. Sooo much easier to tell! I get bloated for several days before O, almost every month.


----------



## annabelle29

angelria said:


> Got my positive on OPK... Hope not BDing the past 3 days doesn't effect things.

Oh yay! :happydance: Just get to the :sex: for the next few days and you should be fine. Good luck!!


----------



## angelria

annabelle are you using OKPs this month? Keep me updated when you know that you have ovulated so we can help each other thru the TWW. That is the hardest part for me.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Sorry not been on here to reply! Been busy busy with this that and the other lol. Yay for your positive opk, im sure not doing the deed before hand wont be a problem, good luck :)
Nah i dont get bloated but i do get cramps, bit like period cramps but it only lasts a day! Af finished today so im going to use opks soon!


----------



## angelria

Did you decide to try the baby asprin and preseed? My doctor told me ten days from the first day of your last period start having sex at least every other day for two weeks and it should happen. Other than our lack of sex over the weekend we have been doing that and will continue through this week and see if it works. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah im taking asprin, just waiting for the preseed to arrive! Hopefully can start that soon! Im a bit nervous, we havnt actually tried anything like this yet, just been doing it and hoping for the best.. But i guess thats not enough! We have tried doing it every other day but we couldnt keep to it, we kept wanting it when we shouldnt be doing it lol. Any sign of you ovulating yet? I have quite short cycles so ill probbaly ovulate in about a week.


----------



## angelria

I got a positive on my OPKs yesterday and the day before so I am right on schedule for a 35 day cycle. I will test again today to make sure it is going back down, but right now I am in the tww. The hardest part for me because of the anxiety of did it work this time or not. I have some other stuff going on like my brothers wedding in Vegas coming up so I have things to try and occupy my mind so I don't stress too much. I hope we all get our sticky beans this month.


----------



## annabelle29

Yes, I'm using OPKs again this month. So far, 3 days in a row of -, but I can feel it's coming soon. The bloating and cramping gets progressively worse, so I'm guessing by tomorrow I should have that smiley +. No CM, which concerns me a little since I normally am fine with that, but I have preseed if I need to use it. 2WW is the WORST for me too! The days go by so slow and I'm not a very patient person. It's nice to have others to get through that part with. :friends:


----------



## angelria

I didn't have much CM either this month so I was happy that I got the preseed this month. I usually have a bunch. I have read on several sites that it is nothing to worry about. Let me know if you get that smiley tomorrow. I am not sure now with having 3 positive OPKs in a row when to start counting DPO. I guess I just hit a really long surge. So we should be testing about the same time. So exciting.


----------



## annabelle29

I hope it's nothing to worry about. I always thought it was a major sign of ovulation to come. Got another - opk this am. I know it's coming though, I'm just surprised at how late it is for me. I'll keep everyone posted. I did break out the preseed last night though; gotta love that stuff. :winkwink:


----------



## angelria

I finally got a - yesterday on the OPK. I wonder why your taking so long to ovulate? Has this ever happened before? Are you under any more stress than usual or working out/diet changes? There are unfortunately so many things that can throw it off. Let me know when you finally get that smiley face.


----------



## annabelle29

Woohoo! Got my + opk this morning! :happydance: Had ewcm last night and this morning too, so I'm ready to go. :sex::sex: I think I figured out what might have delayed my O this month. Last week, I had a brazilian wax done and I wouldn't be surprised if the pain and trauma of that put it on hold for a bit. Ouch!

Wow, you had a long LH surge. I can get two full days of +, but the third day it's always gone. Interesting. Any O pains yet?


----------



## angelria

Yes I have had low back pain on the left side. I always get it there for some reason. Also pain down there especially during sex. That usually happens too. We attempted to :sex: last night and I think DH and I just started getting overwhelmed by the stress and it wasn't enjoyable for either of us. I was frustrated because I felt like I needed one more day and it was a waste. Hopefully we did what we needed to. We :sex: on the first positive all the way to the last. Skipped three days before and the one day after. I am going to try again (HOPEFULLY) tonight. I hope it works this time because after 10 months of trying it is more like a chore than something fun. It is kind of like "Oh it's that time again". Well good luck. They say from your first positive do two additional days, rest one day, and then one more day BD. I hope you we get our positives this month.


----------



## annabelle29

Oh good; it's nice to feel that confirmation of ovulation. I always get the sharp twinges on either my left or right side when I O, so I'm expecting that in a couple days. We already DTD this am when I got my smiley face, so two more days to go. I know what you mean about it being a chore sometimes; I've definitely felt that way at times. It became so not fun, that we had to take a break of TTC for awhile to stop stressing and actually enjoying :sex: again. I'm definitely refreshed and hopefully won't have to wait much longer for that +. :dust::dust: to all of us this month. It would be a lovely holiday surprise.


----------



## angelria

So right now you are only 3 days behind me. Do you usually wait to test until AF doesn't show or are you an early tester? I usually get impatient and test early, but I think I am going to wait this time. I don't have any tests at home and I have school all next week so I think I will be busy enough to keep my mind preoccupied.


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy how are things going with you?


----------



## annabelle29

I am usually an early tester, though I shouldn't because I almost always know several days before AF shows that I'm not gonna get that bfp. I know my body pretty well. Well, I only had the one day of a + opk, got a - the next day. So I'm thinking I O'd on Sat or Sun. Forgot to temp on Sun though, so I have no idea if I had the O temp dip. Today was highest I've recorded so far, but I'm so inconsistent w/it, that I don't even know if I should look at my chart. 

On to the 2ww! :happydance:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hey how is it going with you both?? Are you both in the TWW. 

Im on day13 of a 23-28 day cycle and i am pretty sure i either ovulated yesterday or im going to very soon! Its amazing how well you get to know your body when your ttc! I usually test early, but i have no tests in the house, and we are pretty strapped for cash at the mo so i doubt i will be able to buy any unless af is late. Fingers crossed for you both! :)


----------



## annabelle29

Yep, I'm in the 2ww now. About 3dpo I think. Here's hoping AF is late for you! I have a couple leftover tests, but it really is better to not even have them around. It's too tempting to test way too early when they're at home. :blush: I like the Dollar Store tests; they are pretty accurate and only a buck if you want a cheap test.


----------



## angelria

Yes I am also in the tww. I have school all week and the next two days I won't get out until 10 at night so I will be pretty preoccupied. I am 7 DPO today so Friday I will be 10 DPO and I don't know if I will be able to hold out and keep from testing. I would like to wait until Saturday or Sunday though. I don't really have any symptoms right now. Don't know if that is good or bad. I didn't really have any with my son until I was about 8 weeks pregnant. It was after I already knew I was preggers. Annabelle what about you? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Erinsmummy

I didnt get any symptoms with my daughter either, not till i was about 7 or 8 weeks, then i was being sick all the time lol and really tired, but i had nothing else so im not going to read to much into symptoms! I bet i will cave though and buy some cheap tests on the net! I live in a really small town where everyone knows everyone so i cant go buying tests all the time lol! They will think im mad! xx


----------



## annabelle29

It seems to me that no symptoms can be the best symptom of pg, if you know what I mean. I didn't really have any with my first except being tired and a bit crampy. No sickness or anything else. So far, I just have crampy/bloated feeling a little bit still, but that doesn't mean anything. I've had that numerous times. So, nothing out of the ordinary yet. I only had one day of a + opk and less than 24 hours of ewcm that I could see, so I'm a little nervous we didn't have enough time. Time will tell of course.

Erinsmummy, that makes perfect sense to hit the internet if you live in a town that small. Everyone always seems to know everyone's business, and I'd hide it to if I was you. I'm a very private person, so only my best friend even knows were trying right now. I don't want the questions.


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy I found that the internet ones are much cheaper anyways. I usually feel extremely tired right before AF so that is not a symptom for me either. I will be at work and drink coffee and still fight to stay awake. LOL I have a friend that has some left over internet tests and I might meet up with her on Friday to get them. Fingers crossed that this is our month girls. Annabelle it only takes one day. When I got pregnant with my son I think we did it like twice that month. We were fighting a lot back then and bam it happened. So don't get discouraged. If you caught that surge then did BD after that for a couple of days you should be good. Time will tell. Keep me updated on your symptom spotting and I will let you know what happens on Friday.


----------



## thebobppy

I am at the point where I will try anything.


----------



## Erinsmummy

So hows everyone? Af is due for me latest on the 16th so just waiting... :)


----------



## annabelle29

Just waiting, and waiting, and waiting. :coffee: This is torture. One minute I think we did it this month, then the next minute I think it didn't work and am all bummed. Good grief. :wacko:

Erinsmummy - What dpo are you? 

Angelria - Have you tested yet????


----------



## angelria

I did cave and take a test and it was BFN. It was a store brand digital one though and I know they are not as sensative. My lower back hurts though and that happens right before AF shows. I am due to start on Monday so I am going to try and wait to test again until then. Like I said before, this is my least favorite part. Annabelle you should be about 3 days behind me. Fingers crossed. I am almost to a point where I don't want to try anymore. I am just so tired and it is not as enjoyable anymore. So I hope it happens this time so me and DH can relax and have fun again.


----------



## annabelle29

angelria said:


> I did cave and take a test and it was BFN. It was a store brand digital one though and I know they are not as sensative. My lower back hurts though and that happens right before AF shows. I am due to start on Monday so I am going to try and wait to test again until then. Like I said before, this is my least favorite part. Annabelle you should be about 3 days behind me. Fingers crossed. I am almost to a point where I don't want to try anymore. I am just so tired and it is not as enjoyable anymore. So I hope it happens this time so me and DH can relax and have fun again.

:hugs: That is pretty early still, and I've heard the digis aren't that sensitive either. You're not out yet. I'm 6dpo, so I'm 4 days behind you. We'll see how long I hold out before testing. I'm trying to wait until 11 or 12dpo. 

I know how you feel. That was me back in February. We had to take a break for 6 months+ because it wasn't fun anymore and I got too stressed out (and we know what stress can do to our bodies). I hope it doesn't come down to that for you, but if it does, maybe you just need a little breather from this. At least the NTNP so you can refocus. FX'd the :witch: doesn't show.


----------



## angelria

So I caved again this morning because I had one more digi test and I guess I wasn't ment to test because it was a faulty one. Didn't work. LOL Guess I have no choice but to wait until Monday. 
Erinsmummy I can't remember did you say you already ovulated and you are in the tww?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yep im in the TTW, not sure when i ovulated, but i think im about 6, maybe 7dpo, Ive had a busy couple days so ive not really been thinking about it! Weve just agreed on a date to get married so were busy looking at venues :) It will be march2013, so hopefully we will have another baby by then! But if im not preg by new year were going to take a break for a while, concerntrate on the wedding. angelria i feel the same, its just not fun anymore, its like a monthly chore! xx


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats on setting a wedding date! If nothing else, that will keep you busy and your mind off this frustrating TTC stuff. :thumbup:

Bummer about the faulty HPT; they're expensive so it's pretty sucky when they're faulty. 

So, I'm 9dpo now and definitely do not feel pg. My bbs hurt like hell, but I'm guessing in the next couple days that will disappear and mean AF is on her way. Not crampy near as much now; a little bloated feeling still though. I think the progesterone messes with my hormones enough that any symptom I may have is due to that. Feeling very frustrated today. :growlmad:


----------



## angelria

AF showed right on time this morning. It is different though. Very light compared to what it is normally like. Just very depressed. I think I am going to stop trying so hard. I need to regroup and take some of the stress away. Good luck to you both. I can't wait to hear if you get your BFP.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Aw angelria sorry af showed, i think its true what they say "it will happen when you dont try!" If im not preg this month we are going to have a little break, we still wont use anything but will just relax about it Af is due for me around the 14thx


----------



## annabelle29

Sorry to hear that Angelria. :hugs::hugs: Sometimes I find this website a blessing and a curse at the same time. It's awesome to have support and talk through all this TTC crapola, but at the same time I tend to obsess more and seeing everyone else with BFP can make me sad sometimes. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Boobs don't hurt as much now and cramping has lessened quite a bit, so in 3 days I expect AF. Since I already took a decent break from TTC once, I'm heading to the dr to see what I can do. It's been 1 1/2 years since we started if you count the break too. Now or never for me.

I'll keep you posted in the next few days though. GL Erinsmummy! One of us needs to get that :bfp:


----------



## angelria

Anytjing new with you guys? Just checking in.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Nothing new with me! I am on day 22 of my 23-28day cycle, so am expecting af soon, ive only ever reached day 28 once so i expect i will come on before then. Usually id be testing by now but i have no tests so i cant! Which im glad about to be honest! Id have to order some aswel so wouldnt be here for a few days. Annabelle any news?? angelria has af finished for you yet?


----------



## annabelle29

No good news from me. I was going to test today, just to stop thinking about it, but there's no need now. I started very light spotting this am which always comes 2-3 days before AF hits. I knew I was out this month anyway, so it doesn't really bum me out too much. I already had my :cry: a couple days ago. On to the next month I guess.


----------



## angelria

Annabelle I am sorry AF got you also. I am on day 4 of my cycle. It usually lasts 6 days. I started on Soy Isoflavone to help try and regulate my cycles. I am not going to be doing much more than that. I think I need to take some of the stress off myself and hopefully it will happen.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Aww sorry annabelle. Im on cd25 now, longest cycle is 28 days so im going by that, i havnt tested at all yet. Not going to untill wednesday as long as af doesnt show.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Af is here :( never mind, on to another cycle!


----------



## angelria

Looks like we are all trying again this cycle. Good Luck to everyone. Please keep us updated on your status.


----------



## annabelle29

Ugh, sorry to hear the :witch: got us all. I officially got AF on Saturday like I knew I would. I've always wondered why the little witch has a smiley face? We don't want to see her, so shouldn't she have a scowl or evil face?? 

Well, I'm not temping this month b/c it's too much of a hassle. I'm only doing OPKs and I'm also going to try a liver cleanse. I heard the liver can store excess hormones that can throw your body off, so it wouldn't hurt to try. Maybe acupuncture to destress me at some point also. I'll be meeting with my dr to see where to go from here, but I'm still looking at natural things before I get too medical about it all. I'm feeling pretty good so far and ready to go again.

GL to you ladies! Keep posted on symptoms and O and all that jazz!


----------



## angelria

I started doing soy this month to hopefully regulate my cycle a little. I have had more EWCM than I usually do this early for some reason. I managed to BD on CD 10 but I have been sick with pnuemonia so not a lot of BDing going on right now. I only did it to make DH happy. I am hoping that this clears up fast so we can get down to business. I just don't have the energy to do any of it right now. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## annabelle29

Oh, bummer about pneumonia. Hope you feel better soon! 

AFM - I'm still about a week or so out from O, so just biding my time. Had our first snow, and listening to Bing and Buble Christmas music, so feeling pretty happy right now. I have an appt with an acupuncturist in a couple weeks, so hopefully that will help with some of my issues. I'm not stressing too much about it this month. I'm also doing a liver cleanse and I think I'm feeling better from it already. Just need to get my body right, then this baby stuff will come I think.

Erinsmummy, how're things?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hope you feel better soon angelria!

Aw annabelle youve had snow? We have the sun out here lol, silly british weather! I love the winter, my fave time of year! 

Well me and OH have just told all our friends and family we are engaged so im very happy at the moment :) we have agreed we are def relaxing about baby making for a while, concerntrate on planning a wedding, hopefully when were not expecting it itl happen!
We did discuss me going back on the pill, but we think seeing as we have been trying for nearly a year now we should just let nature do what it wants to do and if its not happend by xmas we will see a doctor early next year. 

So are you both really into xmas?? xx


----------



## angelria

I am having a hard time right now getting into anything. I am just ready to start feeling better. I wish it was cold here. We have temps in the 80's. I guess that is why it is hard to get into the holiday spirit when it feels like summer. We plan on getting a tree the day after Thanksgiving. Glad to hear everyone is doing good. Erinsmummy congrats on announcing your engagement. That is a very exciting time (planning your wedding). I unfortunately just missed my brothers wedding in Vegas yesterday because I was so sick. Kinda bummed about that. Annabelle let me know how the acupuncture thing goes. I have always been kinda skepticle about it and didn't think it really worked. Didn't really know anyone that has done it before either. Keep me posted about Oing. I am going to start testing today. I may be a little behind but didn't see the point in testing since I didn't feel well. I am not having high hopes for this month.


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats on the announcement! :happydance: Probably best to relax about the TTC stuff since you're planning a wedding. Hopefully the distraction is what you need to get pg.

Angelria - I will def let you know how acupuncture goes. I used to be skeptical too, but I get tired of dr using pills for every ailment, so thought I'd try something more natural. It certainly couldn't hurt, but I'm hoping it will help. Maybe positive attitude will help it be more effective; who knows. :winkwink: Sorry you missed the wedding. Hope you're feeling better by now. The pneumonia might delay your O, so you could still have plenty of time.

I have no symptoms of O yet, but I'm still a few days out anyway. I have a friend going in for IUI today, and I'm considering asking my dr if that could be an option for me. Has anyone known that to work or tried it?


----------



## annabelle29

Erinsmummy said:


> Hope you feel better soon angelria!
> 
> Aw annabelle youve had snow? We have the sun out here lol, silly british weather! I love the winter, my fave time of year!
> 
> Well me and OH have just told all our friends and family we are engaged so im very happy at the moment :) we have agreed we are def relaxing about baby making for a while, concerntrate on planning a wedding, hopefully when were not expecting it itl happen!
> We did discuss me going back on the pill, but we think seeing as we have been trying for nearly a year now we should just let nature do what it wants to do and if its not happend by xmas we will see a doctor early next year.
> 
> So are you both really into xmas?? xx

I'm not a big winter person; I'd rather have sunshine and warmth, but it is nice to have snow for Christmas. Would seem strange to have 80s that time of year. I'm looking forward to start watching my millions of Christmas movies starting on Thanksgiving night. I have so many to get through every year, but it's one of my traditions, so I gotta start early. :blush: Met a guy from London the other night and he was amazed at our snow already. I assumed it snowed over there. Does it not really in England or just the big cities don't get it?


----------



## angelria

I used an opk tonight and it is kinda dark, but still negative. I am thinking I will O within the next two days which is right on schedule for me. Hope everyone is doing good and has a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Its not snowing here yet but it usually does near xmas, is getting alot colder now so wont be long!

I think i ovulated yesterday, but havnt been doing any tests as were not supposed to be trying! Just doing it when we feel like it really!


----------



## Erinsmummy

So hows it all going for you both?? Im pretty sure iv ovulated now so just the waiting game for me, although we arnt too fussed at the moment about getting bfp, so wont be doing any testing at all, which i usually do a lot of haha


----------



## angelria

I guess the soy didn't help me to ovulate any earlier. I am still waiting. We aren't really "trying" this month either. It is not a good month for us to try since everyone has been really sick and now I am switching to nights at work for a couple of weeks so I won't see my DH very much. Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## annabelle29

I've been fairly chill with the whole ttc thing too this month. I used opks and got my one and only + yesterday am, but I'm thinking I'll O today. I also have my dr appt today to see what to do and Friday is my acupuncture appt. I'm okay if it doesn't work this month since the holidays keep me happy and busy. Hopefully all this "not really trying too hard" stuff will work for someone. Hope you both had a great Thanksgiving! :flower:


----------



## Teta81

Hi, I am new here and also ttc #2. My DD is about to turn two which is bitter sweet. I always thought she would be a big sister by now but we have had some bumps (no pun intended) along the way. We had fertility treatment to get pregnant th first time, but after 2 tries with injectables and iui had a very perfect pregnancy. After a year I returned to the re and attempted 3 rounds with clomid and then got pregnant after the first round of injectables. I was 6 weeks pregnant when I discovered that I was pregnant with identical twins, but no heartbeat. Had a d and c at 10 weeks and have been ttc ever since (that was in July). Currently on my 3rd round of injectables again and due for AF in 2 days. I am 12 dpo with BFN on frer? Still holding out hope but have been very cramps and know what is coming. Re wants us to start ivf but my insurance doesn't cover it, so probably going to stick with injectables and iui for now. Just keep hoping...... And trying to stay positive. But it's all just very frustrating! :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## angelria

Teta81 welcome. I am sorry you are having such difficulties. We all have been trying but not to the extent that you are having to. How quickly did you become pregnant with your daughter? What does your doctor say? Keep us updated on AF and if it shows. I hope that it doesn't.


----------



## annabelle29

Welcome Teta. So sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: Why are you doing all the fertility treatments? Do you have endo or no ovulation? Just curious. Also, what injectibles are you doing with the IUI? Is it the shot that forces O? We all know the feeling of this TTC business not working out the second time around. I've been trying for a year now and no go. It's great to have support of others going through this. Hope you see that bfp soon enough!


----------



## annabelle29

Well, I'm positive I O'd yesterday, so let the countdown begin. Again. :haha: So, next week I'm getting my progesterone levels checked again, then my dr wants me to do an HSG test to make sure my tubes aren't blocked. I have to check and make sure my insurance covers this before I do it though, b/c it's too expensive OOP for me. Hopefully they cover it, then we can do it and check another cause off the list or have an answer. I'm still feeling pretty good and not too worried about any of it. Let's hope that optimism continues!

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Welcome teta81, sorry for your loss, i hope you find all the suport in here helpful!

We dont have thanksgiving over here, i dont even really know what it is lol, but hope you guys had a good one :)

I have been so relaxed this cycle that i dont know what cycle day i am or when my next af is due! But yeah i hope this relaxing will work for one of us! :)


----------



## angelria

I was suppose to ovulate today if I was on a 35 day cycle and still no sign of it. I am not stressing it though. I guess the soy didn't work at all. Unless I O'd really early, like CD 9 or 10. I had a lot of CM and didn't start doing OPKs until about CD 15. Didn't think I would O any earlier than that. 

Annabelle- TWW YAY! That is always the most difficult part for me. Let me know how things go next week. 

Erinsmummy- I have been a lot like you, very relaxed. I am only doing OPKs because we leave on a cruise on the 12th of next month and I want to know when AF is going to show. It is always 13 days after I get my positive.


----------



## annabelle29

Oh duh! I always forget that Thanksgiving is a US thing only. :dohh:

Not sure if I caught the eggy this month, but I'm not too worried about it. We were able to dtd for 2 and 3 days before the + opk and the day of +, but nothing afterwards. Oh well. I have fun things coming up, so I just don't care right now. Hopefully that'll make the 2ww easier. I'm not really even counting my dpo (oh well, guess I know when looking at my siggy) :blush:


----------



## angelria

Annabelle it will prbably happen this month because you don't care LOL. I finally got my positive OPK today so the Soy didn't seem to help at all. I even ovulated later than last month. We didn't get to BD any this week since DH and I worked opposit schedules and didn't see each other at all. We managed to BD today and will hopefully the next couple of days. I hope it happens but we also have a couple vacations planned this month and in January so I will be staying busy also. Won't be too disappointed if it doesn't happen. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ah so the soy didnt work then, well at least you know you have ovulated or are just about to! DTD today should be enough for you to be covered. I think im on CD23, so af is due any time. I have been so relaxed this last month so im kind of annoyed with myself now that af is getting closer its on my mind all the time! At first i use to think "the longer it takes to concieve the older LO will be so will be easier on us all" But she is 2 in 3 weeks and i havnt been counting but i think we have been trying for 11 cycles... Def time to get checked out after xmas, it could still be me even though ive had a baby couldnt it?

Thing is, i concieved LO on the mini pill, i was sick one weekend, pill was out of my sytem for 5mins and bam im pregnant, when i was 17 i was with a very nasty violent bf, after id left him i found out i was pregnant so i had an abortion, i dont regret it or anything, was right for me at the time, but i was off the pill for a week when that happened! So i think i must be able to conceive fairly quickly! I dont know, sorry for long post here just needed to get that off my chest, hope your both well xx


----------



## angelria

Yes it could still be a problem with both of us. I have read that there are several reasons that can cause you to not get pregnant after having a baby. I too will make an appt after the new year if we are not pregnant by then.


----------



## annabelle29

Erinsmummy - Yes, it could still be a you issue even though you had a baby before. It's amazing how common secondary fertility can be; I had no idea. First baby took one month, this one, still trying. It's weird. I think my hormones are just off balance, and until I get them straightened, it's not gonna happen for me. 

I had a progesterone test today to check my levels; hopefully they're ok. Also had my first acupuncture appt last week. It was so weird, but I'm feeling pretty positive about it, so hopefully it can help "right" my system. I'm feeling good regardless if I get pg this month or not.

Angelria - At least you have some fun stuff planned too to keep you from getting too disappointed if it doesn't happen. I would love to go on another cruise. They're so much fun!!


----------



## angelria

Annabell we are taking my 17 month old with us so I hope it is not too stressful. We are going on Carnival and there is not much to do for a child that young. He can't go in the pool because he is not potty trained and too you for the daycare on board. Oh well. We will make the best of it. We have other family going too with their kids so I am sure we will have fun. 
I find that I not only get excited when it is time for me to start testing, but when everyone on here starts testing also. I am on pins and needles waiting to find out if this is the month for both of you also. I hope we are able to get a beautiful Christmas gift from God this year and we all become pregnant. Baby Dust girls!


----------



## Erinsmummy

angelria im sure you will have a lovely time on the cruise :) 

I had no idea after having a baby you could still have problems conceiving, that will probably be a relief for OH as he is convinced it must be him! I do hope it happens this month cos otherwise we have to see the doc after xmas and dont want it to come to that.
Ive worked out im on day25, and af is usually day26 but can be anytime between 23 and 28. Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## annabelle29

Fingers are crossed!! Erinsmummy - Any symptoms, either AF or otherwise?

I have zero symptoms so far, which is actually nice this time around. The progesterone was giving me all the pg symptoms, but falsely of course. I didn't like that. :nope: Although, I am starting to get a little bitchy at the end of the night, so that's probably my PMS starting to kick in. :haha:


----------



## Erinsmummy

No not really although ive been really moody yesterday and today so i reckon af is on its way. Ive not tested yet and not going to until im actually late. My skin usually goes quite oily when af is due though and ive not had that. Dont want to read too much into anything!
Have you tested yet annabelle?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Well im out, af is here. again! Not sure how much more of this i can take :( Well no point crying over it i suppose, just got to get on with it! Doctors next month for me and OH, really hoped it wouldnt come to it.


----------



## annabelle29

Oh, I'm sorry! :hugs::hugs: Hopefully the dr can give you some answers as to why it isn't happening for you. Have you been to one before? I'm just wondering what they will test and if it's similar to here.

No, I haven't tested and won't until AF is officially late, which I don't think it will be this month. I got the results of my progesterone test and I definitely ovulate, which is good. I just can't figure out why it's not happening though. I have zero symptoms except some PMS pissiness. I will test Tuesday if AF isn't here, but I highly doubt it'll come to that.


----------



## Erinsmummy

No never been to the docs about it before, so not sure what to expect really. Ive been looking it up and apparently they give tips first, not that they can give us any more tips than we already try!! Then they do bloods, and OH will have a sperm count but not sure after that! Hopefully theres nothing wrong and maybe we just arnt trying hard enough!


----------



## annabelle29

When I first went to the dr, they did a sperm count on DH, then a progesterone test on me at cd 21 to see if I ovulate. That's a good place to start.

:witch: got me today, as expected. Which is fine. I'm going to take a month off TTC to try some acupuncture stuff that she can't do if I'm TTC or possibly pg. But I'll still be here, lurking, and be back full force in Feb. 

GL to you both and keep updating! :thumbup:


----------



## Teta81

Sorry I never replied from my previous post. I ended up with AF, and onto another round of injectable meds and iui. After this moving onto ivf. Unexplained infertility is the reason. Can't get pregnant on my own and they don't know why, everything looks perfect on paper! So back to the 2ww, currently 3dpo and waitinggggggggggg!!!


----------



## annabelle29

How was everyone's Christmas?? Hope it was lovely. Mine was awful as I got the flu Christmas morning. Got to watch my DS open our gifts early, then was out for the count the rest of the day; I was miserable and sad that I missed all the fun with my son. :cry: Still feeling a little tired and weak from it, but getting better.

Had my HSG test done a week ago and according to the PA, my tubes look clear and the dye was running through as it should. Haven't heard officially from my dr yet though. So that's good news, but I didn't expect that to be the problem anyway. Hopefully when AF shows up in a couple weeks, we can try again and look for a late 2012 baby. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Sorry not been on much lately... Got my BFP today :) af was 1day late today so did a test and... i did a frer, as dark as you can get, def positive!!!


----------



## annabelle29

Erinsmummy said:


> Sorry not been on much lately... Got my BFP today :) af was 1day late today so did a test and... i did a frer, as dark as you can get, def positive!!!

Oh that's fantastic news! Congrats!!!! :happydance: So glad someone got it. Did you have any symtoms that were different or try anything different this month??? 

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thank you :) Lol we hardly had sex this month! We just didnt try! Only symptom i had was feeling really sick this morning which is what made me do the test, other than that felt like i usually do! I only recognised the morning sickness from when i was preg with my daughter, just felt exactly the same. Sounds odd but when i woke up this morn i just felt pregnant! xx


----------



## angelria

Oh I am soooooo happy for you. This is excellent news and what a wonderful way to start out the new year. They always say when you relax on trying then it happens. LOL I just have a very difficult time with that. Keep us updated on how you are feeling and how things are going. Would love to keep in touch and know how your now pregnancy journey is going. I am so excited for you!


----------



## annabelle29

That is soo awesome! Definitely keep us updated periodically on how things are going. :happydance:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Aww thank you both! I will def pop in and let you know how its all going, and to also see if you have got your bfps yet :) Wish you both best of luck :) xx


----------



## angelria

Annabelle have you caved and tested yet? I see on your signature that you have 2 days till testing. I am only 3 DPO so I still have a couple weeks.


----------



## annabelle29

No testing for me this month. We weren't trying this month due to acupuncture stuff, but AF showed up full force today after several days of spotting, so I'm officially trying again! Keep me posted on your progress.

Also, I'm trying something new this month. Vitex and Maca as supplements. One controls pms symptoms and the other helps balance hormones, and I've had people tell me to try vitex to help get pg. Can't remember what else it does specifically; I think it can help with LP defects though. Hopefully I get some help from those.


----------



## angelria

Yea I tried the Vitex and I didn't get any results with it. Doesn't mean that you won't though. A friend of mine swears she got pregnant on siberian ginseng extract. The only problem is you have to order it online. Good Luck. I will probably cave and test this weekend.


----------



## annabelle29

GL to you if you test this weekend! I was reading further and vitex seems to be great for women with irregular cycles, which is definitely not me. So I stopped taking it after 2 days b/c it can mess up perfectly normal cycles. Still taking the maca. There's so many herbs and things out there that it's hard not to go overboard and try them all! I am having massive baby fever lately and don't know why, but I'm hoping it won't be just fever for much longer. :dohh:


----------



## annabelle29

How're things Angelria? 

I'm 3dpo now and feeling pretty good. I think the maca is helping my energy, moods and hopefully my hormones. I O'd right on day 14 this month, so maybe it's regulating my cycle a bit. Got my fingers crossed this month!!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi girls! Hope you dont mind me popping in! Just thought id see how things are going for you both?


----------



## annabelle29

Erinsmummy said:


> Hi girls! Hope you dont mind me popping in! Just thought id see how things are going for you both?

Hi!! How's pregnancy treating you?

I'm doing pretty good. Started a pill called Maca root 2-3 weeks ago. It's supposed to be good helping naturally balance hormones, rather than using progesterone etc and so far I think it's helping. Hoping that bfp comes soon!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Glad to hear your good! Ive never heard of that, but hope it helps and you get your bfp soon!

Im doing well, im 8 weeks now, seeing midwife tomorrow, been feeling really sick and tired, ive had a stinkin cold aswel which was awful lol. 

Hopefully see you in the first trimester forum soon! :)


----------



## 2016

I'm probably too late to join but thought I would come say :wave: anyway. I am currently TTC #2 and have basically been trying since DS was 3 months (didn't want to DTD before then). My cycles only started up again in May/June last year because of BF but I have had no luck. :nope:
Started acupuncture last cycle and got my hopes sky high so am going to try chill a bit this time round. Still carrying on with the accu though cos it makes me feel really full of energy.
It took me about 9 months to TTC #1 but I also had 2 ectopics in that time. They think both my tubes are damaged and I was supposed to have IVF...then DS came along. :happydance: Of course now I have one child the NHS won't give me IVF, and I guess that's fair enough. I keep wondering if I should go see the doc but I don't think there is much they can do for me.
Starting to feel the pinch as most of my Bump buds first time round on here and IRL are pregnant again. Kind of feel like I am being left behind. :cry:

Anyone left on here wanting to buddy up?


----------



## annabelle29

I'll be your buddy! I know the feeling of being left behind by everyone elses BFPs. I've been trying for a total of about 15 months now and keep having to join different groups since everyone else is getting pregnant. Kinda sucks, but of course I'm happy for them. 

So NHS won't see you at all since you have one child already? Or they just won't see you for a year of TTC? I don't know how it works over there, but it seems a bit screwy by some other girls comments about it. 

I tried acupuncture for a couple months and really liked it, but I took a break from it this month. Probably will try again if I didn't get pg this cycle b/c I think it was helping me balance my hormones. Now I'm taking Maca and really like it so far, but I've been having weird early pms symptoms, so I don't know if it will mess with my cycle or not. Not due for AF until Sat or Sunday, so we'll see!


----------



## 2016

Don't worry, now you are my buddy you will probably fall pregnant this cycle and leave me behind! :rofl:

NHS is basically the collective name for all the government-funded health services in this country. Of course I can book to go see a doctor...you are right they do normally say they won't investigate fertility until after 1-2 years. However, in my case, I already have proven fertility issues so am not sure that applies. Besides 1-2 years is for the general population who mostly don't go to any extreme measures to get pregnant. My one doc said half the people that see him after 1-2 years were just DTD at the wrong time of the cycle! :dohh:
Anyway, my point is....even if I can convince them to investigate my fertility issues, I know what my problem is - blocked tubes. They can do a tube dye test but if they find my tubes are blocked, so what! :shrug: They won't give me IVF (and I can't afford it myself). My only hope is maybe the test itself unblocks my tubes a bit.

You've made me wonder about Macca now......hmmmmm....something I am yet to try.


----------



## annabelle29

I have heard that the tube test can unblock tubes if they are only partially blocked and it's not anything serious. At least you would have an answer if that really was the case and you would know if it's both tubes or just one... 

If you're having any hormonal issues or imbalances, I would recommend Maca. It's a root vegetable that helps balance hormones without actually being a synthetic or biochemical hormone itself. I've tried progesterone, but wanted to do something more natural. I ovulated a couple days earlier with it this cycle and everything seems to be working. This is however, the first cycle where I've had cramping and sore bbs so early, so I don't know what to think yet. Hoping it's early pg symptoms and not early pms.


----------



## angelria

Hey girls, sorry I missed all the updated posts. I was on vacation with my hubby and little one celebrating my 9 year wedding anniversary. Where has the time gone LOL. We started Clomid this month. Little nervous about it, but fingers crossed that it works. This is month 13 of us trying and I am a lot more relaxed than usual. My doc wanted me to use OPKs so that I know when I ovulate but I haven't even done that. 
Erinsmummy I am happy to hear that things are going so well. 
Annabelle- any side effects with the Macca?
2016- Welcome. It is always nice to have new people join. We all need as much support as we can get so that we don't go insane. Where is everyone at in their cycles right now? I am on CD15 and waiting to ovulate. Fingers crossed for us all this month. I would love to see another BFP!


----------



## annabelle29

Oh nice. Hope you had a lovely time on vacation to take your mind of things. Let us know how the clomid works for you. I've heard some people say they have terrible side effects, others not. Hope it works for you!

I'm 10dpo today. No side effects that I know of from the maca. Since 6dpo I have had dull achy crampy feeling and my bbs have been sore, both of which are unusual that early in my cycle. Last night I had terrible sharp, stabbing pains on my lower right abdomen that lasted for a couple minutes. Never had that happen before. Guess in a few days I'll know whether it's the maca messing with my cycle or pregnancy. FX'd it's the latter! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## annabelle29

Officially got my :bfp: today!!! I took a test at 9dpo, negative and another one yesterday at 11dpo and thought I had a hint of a line. Wasn't sure if it was evap or not though, so tested again today at 12dpo and there it was! Faint, but definitely pink and there. :happydance:

Thank you maca!


----------



## 2016

Wow annabelle congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance: I TOLD you it would happen now I have arrived - I seem to have that effect on people! :rofl:

<dashes off to go buy some Maca> :haha:


----------



## annabelle29

Hopefully someone can be good luck for you like you seem to be for everyone else!! :haha:


----------



## 2016

I'm now officially on the Maca train. :happydance:


----------



## angelria

2016 you can rub some of that off on me also. LOL I ovulated today and it seems like the strongest + OPK that I have ever gotten.Maybe the Clomid is working. BDed Wed, Thurs, today and we will attempt the next 2 days also. Hopefully this is our month. I am in the tww now which as I always say is the hardest time for me. 

Annabelle I am so happy for you. maybe the Macca did work. I will have to look into that. Did you do anything else different?


----------



## angelria

Where did you buy Macca at? I am going to google it, but just curious where you got it at and how you took it.


----------



## 2016

I just got it from the local health food store. It's little capsules that I take 3 times a day. Unfortunately I have picked up a sickness bug from DS so most of the Maca I took yesterday came straight back up and it is ghastly tasting stuff! :sick:


----------



## angelria

oh no. I hope you feel better soon. I ovulated yesterday so I am going to wait out the rest of this cycle and if AF shows I may try the Maca then. Keep me updated on how the maca works for you.


----------



## 2016

Bet you'll get preggo this cycle too since I seem to have that effect on people. :rofl:


----------



## angelria

Well everyone else on my thread has gotten pregnant except me also.... so maybe we can rub off on each other LOL. I don't remember if I asked or not, where are you at in your cycle. I am 2 DPO today. I am home with my son who is sick today with an ear infection and cold. Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## annabelle29

Thanks!! I bought the maca at Super Supplements. I didn't do anything else different either. It's supposed to balance hormones naturally in women and can skyrocket a man's sperm count in a matter of days, so it's good for you both. I had zero side effects except extra energy, which was not a bad thing for me. You can take it anytime during your cycle, so it wouldn't hurt to start now if you wanted. 

I hope it works for you both!!


----------



## 2016

I'm CD7 which is lucky because neither me nor DH are in the :sex: mood now both having had this nasty vomiting sickness. I'm exhausted having had to look after him and DS today while still sick myself. :(
Not been feeding maca to DH just yet because his SA came back excellent when we had it tested before and he's already on Zinc/Vit C. I know our problem is my dodgy blocked tubes. Was supposed to call and book to see the doctor this week but just didn't get a chance to think of myself. Now DS is asleep I have to catch up on some work I got behind on on Friday, mop the floors and a million other things I bet I have forgotten.

Sorry to be such a downer it has just be one very looong lonely frustrating day. :cry:


----------



## 2016

So day 3 on Maca and I've got a twitchy left eye and itchy left leg. Like crazy twitchy. Did you notice any side effects? I'm worried cos I had a similar effect with B vits and they shortened my LP to 3 days which was a total waste of a cycle. I also read you should start on 1/4 dose for the first 2 weeks. I'm wondering whether to stop now or not. :shrug:


----------



## annabelle29

I didn't have any side effects. The only thing I noticed was more energy. I never read anything about different dosages like that. I did O a couple days earlier than normal, but I wouldn't know about the LP since I got pg the first month. It isn't an actual hormone, so it shouldn't affect your LP or make it too short. If it balances correctly, it should probably lengthen it if that's a problem for you normally. It does say it can take a few months to even out your system, so I wouldn't quit already. Give it time unless you have awful side effects or something.


----------



## 2016

Thanks for replying. Maybe I will just reduce the dose a bit...


----------



## angelria

Annabelle did you ever find out if it is safe to take while pregnant?


----------



## annabelle29

I've asked some other girls on this website that took maca whether they continued through pregnancy, and they said no. There aren't any studies that say it's unsafe, but there isn't anything saying it is safe either. I did find a couple websites that say it's okay, but most say no. Since it's a vegetable, I don't see how it can be unsafe, but I stopped taking it yesterday and will see how I feel. I'm thinking of making an appt with a naturopath and ask her opinion on it since most ob/gyn probably won't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## angelria

Ok I am only 5 DPO and I was trying to decide if I wanted to start taking it now. I could use the extra energy. I just didn't want to do anything to hurt my chances if by chance the Clomid worked this cycle.


----------



## annabelle29

angelria said:


> Ok I am only 5 DPO and I was trying to decide if I wanted to start taking it now. I could use the extra energy. I just didn't want to do anything to hurt my chances if by chance the Clomid worked this cycle.

I did read that maca is not supposed to interfere with Clomid like Vitex can, so you might be okay to start taking it. It did change my cycle slightly, so maybe wait until the next cycle just in case. GL!! Hope the Clomid does the trick for you!


----------



## 2016

Well the itching legs and twitchy eye were driving me crazy so I didn't take the Maca all of yesterday to see if that helped. No more itch or twitch today! I think for whatever reason it didn't agree with me. Might start it up again at some point but will go for 1 tablet (500mg) rather than 3 tablets (1500mg) as the bottle suggests.
It just reminded me too much of the effect b vits had - 50mg shortened my LP from 10 to 7 days, 100mg shortened it further to 3 days!!!! Imagine how shocked and disappointed I was when AF arrived at 4dpo and I realised I had caused that to happen. Don't understand it as it seems to help so many women on here guess my body is wired differently. :shrug:

angelria...if I were you I'd wait until your next cycle then consider starting it. I am seriously expecting you to be pregnant though so you won't need it. When are you testing? :dust:


----------



## angelria

I am going to try and hold out until Tuesday or Wednesday. I will be 10-11 DPO then. I know if I do it too early I will get that negative and get depressed. I am usually spot on with a LP of 13 days. So AF should arrive a week from tomorrow I think. Oh I hope you are right about this being my month. I hope that we are both pregnant. Has that ever happened? An entire thread where everyone got pregnant LOL. Wouldn't that be nice. I am just trying not to get my hopes up too much. 13 months of AF always showing when I didn't want her to has really started to do a number on my emotions. Have you tried Clomid? What are your doctors suggesting for you? I am sorry if you have already mentioned it once. My memory is not the best.


----------



## 2016

Would be very nice to all sail off into the pregnant sunset. :thumbup:
My emotions are worn out too. Every month of the combined disappointment of AF with the stress of wondering if there's an ectopic pregnancy.
I haven't tried Clomid but several doctors say it wouldn't help because I always ovulate. I always thought it wasn't *just* for non-ovulaters (my mum took it after having a few BOs and early MCs and conceived my sister with it).
I went to my new GP this week and it was pretty abysmal TBH. I told her I was having bad ovary pains throughout my cycle, not just at ov time, and was concerned because they make me stress more if it's ectopic or maybe another massive bleeding cyst like I had back in 2009. She said my options were:
1) Get sterilised so I don't have to worry about it anymore.
2) Go on the pill for 6-12 months for the same reason.
3) Take very strong painkillers for the pain - um....how does ignoring the problem help?
4) Go on anti-depressants (because I dared to shed a tear when remembering the two ectopic losses which, apparently, I shouldn't feel sad about anymore!)

I told her taking a break from it all wouldn't help because I would start to worry again as soon as I started TTC again because, for me, TTC and pregnancy has been and will always be stressful. As I stared at her pictures of her 4 kids and as she told me she had never experienced a loss, I knew I was on a hiding to nowhere. Only because I pressed the issue about the pains she reluctantly referred me for a scan. I expect that to happen 6 months from now knowing NHS waiting lists. I told her I would like my tubes dye tested but she said there's no point cos DS is proof something can get through.

At least I have acupuncture tomorrow, though after an entire week of DS suffering with gastroenteritis, I am wondering if I can hack this whole second child thing. Perhaps life would be so much easier if I just quit now? But a part of me won't give up....I just know I would regret it. DS is more than enough for us but something inside me is saying I am destined to have another child.


----------



## angelria

I am sorry about your two losses. I know there are no words that will ever make that pain feel better. And I understand your fear and concerns. You would think that your doctor would be a little more understanding and helpful. Ever think of switching doctors? I thought that I ovulated also. I was getting positive OPKs prior to going on Clomid so I would assume that I was. I guess it can help your body release more than one egg so that your chances increase. My doctor did not hesitate to give it to me. He actually gave it to me months ago, but I was scared to do it because of the risk of multiples. Now I don't care what I have to do and if I have more than one then God decided I needed more and i will accept it with open arms. I really would seek a second opinion from someone. They don't really seem like very compassionate people and probably have no clue the pain and heartache you are going thru. 
I have the same thought as you about one being enough sometimes, but I know in my heart I am suppose to have another. I love being a mom and I wouldn't feel complete without having more kids. Plus I don't want my son to be an only child. I for some reason think this is not going to be my month. I am going to try and just wait until AF comes on Friday and not test.


----------



## 2016

It's not quite so simple to go see another doctor over here. There are about 10 doctors at the practice but all share the same electronic note system. Any onther doctor I go to will read the biased opinion written by the first doc and mess up my chances. Besides, I went to this doc cos she was fantastic the other day when I took my son. She is obviously great with children but has no sympathy with infertiles. :dohh: I don't know any of the other doctors so it would just be another quess and pot luck where I might end up with the same outcome. It's all government funded so you just have to put up with what you get.
If I don't get any joy in a few more months, I have started saving now to go pay to see a private FS. :thumbup:

There is no reason why this isn't your month but I do understand wanting to wait to test. BFNs, month after month, are just so depressing. I do remember feeling "out" when I fell preggers with DS though and have never been pregnant when I "had all the signs" or "was convinced I was pregnant". :dust:


----------



## angelria

I caved and tested yesterday and of course it was BFN. No a shock. I had some mild cramping and back pain but it didn't last long. I am feeling bloated also. I just know in my heart that I am out this month and I am not going to bother to test again. AF should be here on Friday. I am just going to hike up my big girl panites and move on to next month LOL.


----------



## 2016

Sorry bout the BFN angelria. :hugs: I still hope AF stays away.

I've been freaking out cos I should have had my opks start to fade in from CD12 but they were very blank even yesterday! Then today I get a very dark almost positive. Probably oving in 2 days then. I know I won't last past 9dpo to test. AF comes 11dpo anyway. Can't remember if I asked you before - how long is your LP?


----------



## angelria

LP is 13 days for me. I should start on Friday. I am feeling kinda woozy and a headache this morning, but I usually get that before my monthly. Every pregnancy symptom you can think of I usually get with my period. I am out of tests so I am just going to wait it out until Friday. I don't see spending the money when I have a gut feeling it isn't going to happen this month. If it doesn't show by Saturday morning then I will get a test. I would try and BD for the next 3 days if I were you. Since you need little swimmers in there before you ovulate to catch the egg and it appears you are going to Ovulate in the next couple days. Good luck.


----------



## 2016

Well we did keep BD, mainly because taking Ginseng and the accu has turned me into a nympho for the first time in my life. Then yesterday no fade in just BOOM an almost positive OPK an def +ve today. :happydance:

Also found out my scan date has been allocated and it's next Thursday! :yipee: I will be 7dpo by then so am hoping they can measure my lining while they are at it! :thumbup:


----------



## angelria

What is accu? I have always had a low sex drive so would be willing to take anything to help that.


----------



## annabelle29

Hi ladies. Still lurking to see if either of you get that BFP soon. 
Angelria - She might be talking about accupuncture, but I'm not positive. I just wanted to mention if AF does hit you this week, you should try the Maca. One of the other main benefits to helping balance hormones is a major boost in libido. I definitely noticed it within a week of taking it. So it's something to consider. 

Also, on a sad note, Erinsmummy had a mc. :cry: Since she started on this thread, thought you might want to know. Keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## 2016

Yes I meant acupuncture. Sorry for being vague! :dohh: I have always had an issue with low sex drive and, since DS was born it has been ZERO! I have always taken Ginseng for TTC and that definitely helps a bit (incidentally I found out Maca is aka 'Peruvian Ginseng') but the acupucture and TCM (traditional chinese medicine) - WOW! I mean I swear I am a bloke sometimes because I find myself thinking about DTD ALL day long!!! Never in my life have I been like this. I keep nagging my hubby and he keeps begging for a break! :rofl:
Pity it's not meant being pregnant yet!

So sorry to hear one of the original ladies from here has mc. It is such a heartbreaking thing to happen at any stage. :hugs:


----------



## angelria

OH NO! She is in my thoughts and prayers. It is difficult when you have been trying for so long and something horrible like that happens. A very good friend of mine MC at 6 or 7weeks and after her first normal period came she was pregnant again the following month and is now 25 weeks pregnant. Hopefully Erinsmummy can be just as lucky. My heart is just breaking for her. 
I am due for AF tomorrow so if it does show then I am deff trying the maca. I have just been holding off for the slim chance that I could be prego. 
Annabelle how have you been feeling? Hope you aren't feeling sick. Make sure you take it easy.


----------



## annabelle29

I know, it's terrible at any stage. I had been talking to her off and on since I got my BFP. Hopefully she'll be able to grieve and try again in the near future. 

I'm so glad the Acu and TCM is working for your libido, 2016. It did help mine some, but we weren't specifically treating that, but it definitely was helping with other things. I want to go back just to maintain hormone balance and help with stress.

I think all of those are pretty good options for you to try Angelria if you need them. Hopefully AF doesn't show tomorrow though!

I'm feeling really good. The first few days after getting that BFP were rough. My hormones were all over the place and I was moody and not excited at first. Just shocked. Now that I've had time to process everything, I'm excited and happy. Get occasional nausea if I don't eat every few hours, but it's not bad at all. All in all, I'm feeling pretty good. :happydance:


----------



## 2016

That's brilliant to hear annabelle! :thumbup: How old is your other child? Are you hoping for a specific gender this time? Many people assume I would want a girl because I have a boy...in fact I always thought I wanted only girls lol. Now I have a boy I would be more than happy to only have boys! :haha:

angelria...I meant to say, if you do use the maca then maybe try start on a small dose and increase slowly. I think most of my problem was because I dived in at the full dose of 1500mg and my system couldn't cope. I hope hope :af: stays away and you don't need it.

Still thinking about Erinsmummy...I got my BFP for DS just 3 weeks after the tests turned BFN after my second ectopic. Went from crushing lows to incredible highs in such a short space of time. I hope she can fall again really quickly. :hugs:


----------



## annabelle29

My DS is 3 1/2 now, so he'll be just over 4 when the LO arrives. I'm hoping for another boy honestly; I've always pictured myself as a boy mama, but of course we'll be happy with either and just want a healthy child.

I only took 750mg of maca when I used it, so maybe less is better when starting.


----------



## 2016

750mg!!?!?!? I must have really overcooked myself! Just followed the instructions on the bottle. :dohh:


----------



## annabelle29

2016 said:


> 750mg!!?!?!? I must have really overcooked myself! Just followed the instructions on the bottle. :dohh:

:tease::ninja: No wonder you had eye twitches!! :haha: Mine said take 1-2 a day, but I only took once and it seemed to work quite well. Maybe try again sometime with less dosage?


----------



## 2016

Yeah I was thinking maybe I will try again next cycle.

Angelria...any sight of AF today - do hope she stayed away.


----------



## angelria

Well I tested yesterday with a Target brand test (blue dye) Please don't ever use those. There was a faint second line and I got excited. Decided to go get a digi and it was BFN. No sign of AF. I did have a little blood when I wiped around lunch time but it was VERY little and nothing since. I tested this morning also and negative. Usually when I start it is full on, no spotting. Don't know if this is due to the Clomid. I am expecting AF to show sometime in the night. I don't have the cramping and bloating and back pain that I usually have so maybe the clomid is helping my system a little also. Maybe my periods won't be horrible like they usually are. Just ready for her to show so that I can move on to the next cycle.


----------



## 2016

angelria...sorry about the BFN and yes those blue dye tests are the pits! I wonder how they can get away with selling them sometimes. Interesting AF isn't arriving as expected but I think Clomid can increase LP length.....or maybe she will continue to be a no show. I still have every hope for you until the witch arrives proper. :flower:


----------



## angelria

I am thinking it has legnthened my LP because it didn't show last night either. I am just going to wait it out through the weekend and if it doesn't show by Monday I will try testing again.


----------



## angelria

I just read another thread that says it is very common to lengthen LP by a day or so. I expect her to show sometime today.


----------



## angelria

Tested again tonight and BFN. I am getting a lot more cramps and low back pain so I am sure it will show any time now. Because I was late I got my hopes up. UGH I don't know why I do that to myself.


----------



## 2016

:( I was a day late one cycle too. Got my hopes sky high. Even worse when that happens. :hugs:


----------



## angelria

Still no sign of AF. Had some light brown discharge this morning, but only when I wiped once and then wiped again and nothing. I am not sure I like Clomid. I thought it was supposes to help my cycle not screw it up even more.


----------



## 2016

Oh that is confusing :( Perhaps it hasn't screwed up your cycle, just made your LP longer which can only be a good thing. :thumbup:
Any sign of the witch now?


----------



## angelria

AF showed first thing this morning. I am checking with my doctor to see if he can do a blood test for my hormone levels. He never ran any tests or checked anything prior to putting me on Clomid and is not monitoring me while on it. Just basically said here, take this and if you are not pregnant in 6 months come back. So on to the next cycle.


----------



## 2016

Well at least she showed now. How long was your LP in the end? Which days are you going to take Clomid this cycle?


----------



## angelria

15 day LP. I think I am going to switch to days 3-7. AF is horrid this time. It has always been bad, but holy cow! How are you doing? How many DPO are you now?


----------



## 2016

Bad as in heavy? If so just think it must mean your lining was nice and thick which is promising. That's why I wonder if clomid might help me increase my LP from just 10 days. I am currently 5dpo. Not feeling at all positive. Getting quotes to have my tubes dye tested. Generally wishing my life away. Have my pelvic scan on Thursday, testing Saturday, AF due Monday.


----------



## angelria

Yes, very heavy. And horrible cramps. I am going for a blood test later today to check my hormones and will start second round of Clomid tonight. I would talk to your doctor about the Clomid. Just be careful, you don't want to be on it more than 6 mo. Please let me know how your tests go.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi ladies, was wondering if i could join you again! Sadly had a missed miscarriage. Started a week ago today, still bleeding now but over the worst, physically anyway! Were waiting a couple weeks before trying again. How are you doing?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Just looked back and saw all your kind messgaes! Thank you for thinking of me, been a really sad time :( Trying to think positive now and think about trying again, my doc said theres no reason why we cant try straight away as long as i feel up to it. Hope your all doing well :)


----------



## 2016

angelria...they won't prescribe me clomid because I ovulate. They don't want to do anything to help basically because I already have a child and should therefore be grateful. Took a major stand off with my doc to even get the pelvic scan! Hope your bloods come back ok - is that CD3 hormone levels?

erinsmummy...I hadn't met you before but am still so sorry you had to endure a loss. I also find getting back to TTC helps the healing process. I fell of with DS just weeks after my second ectopic. Wish you all the best. :flower:


----------



## annabelle29

Hi Erinsmummy! Welcome back, even though it's b/c of sad circumstances. :hugs: Glad to hear you're doing better physically. Emotionally are you holding up okay? I think if you're ready emotionally, it would be good to start ttc straight away. Some people heal faster that way, others it takes more time.

I'm still lurking and posting occasionally here b/c I like the small, close knit feel here; some threads are just too huge.

Some uncertain news on my part, unfortunately. I had a little bit of brown spotting Monday night and Tuesday am, when I wiped, I had red and pink spotting. I called my dr in a panic and had a good cry, assuming a mc was on the way. :cry: They told me it could be normal and unless it was heavy or I had severe cramping pains to just wait it out. Had more reddish pink spotting when I wiped again today. I don't have an ultrasound until the 2nd, so I have another 9 days to wait this out. 

I hate the not knowing...


----------



## Erinsmummy

annabelle29 said:


> Hi Erinsmummy! Welcome back, even though it's b/c of sad circumstances. :hugs: Glad to hear you're doing better physically. Emotionally are you holding up okay? I think if you're ready emotionally, it would be good to start ttc straight away. Some people heal faster that way, others it takes more time.
> 
> I'm still lurking and posting occasionally here b/c I like the small, close knit feel here; some threads are just too huge.
> 
> Some uncertain news on my part, unfortunately. I had a little bit of brown spotting Monday night and Tuesday am, when I wiped, I had red and pink spotting. I called my dr in a panic and had a good cry, assuming a mc was on the way. :cry: They told me it could be normal and unless it was heavy or I had severe cramping pains to just wait it out. Had more reddish pink spotting when I wiped again today. I don't have an ultrasound until the 2nd, so I have another 9 days to wait this out.
> 
> I hate the not knowing...

I am still a wreck emotionally, i dont feel ill move on untill we can start to ttc again. 

Oh im sorry your having to wait for so long. If this helps you at all when i was pregnant with my daughter, i had exactly what you described, had a scan a week later and all was fine. Not all bleeding/brown spotting is bad. No cramping is def a good sign, with my mc, i did have a bit of cramping before the scan with the bleeding, with my first preg i had no cramps at all. Keep positive!


----------



## annabelle29

I hope you get pregnant quickly this next time around and don't have to wait another year plus. I'm really thinking the maca helped me, so if worse comes to worse, I'll be trying that again when we ttc again. 

I have had cramping along with the spotting. It isn't bad, just feels like achy dull cramps kinda like what I've been having off/on since I found out I was pg. So, another sign that isn't good. I just wish I could get an u/s now to know one way or the other.


----------



## 2016

Scan was fine. Pretty much what I expected. Lining was 10mm which is ok I think. Still don't feel at all hopeful for a bfp though. :shrug:


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy welcome back. I am very sorry for your loss. Like I mentioned in another post a very good friend of mine had the same thing happen. She had a D and C ( I think) done, got her period and then started trying again and was pregnant the following month. She used OPKs, Preseed, and softcups. 

I started the Maca this month and on my third day. I talked my hubby into taking it last night. It didn't take much to talk him into it, even though he swears the problem is not him. His little swimmers are just "strong and healthy". LOL MEN!

2016 I am glad that your tests came back good. I requested the blood test since they didn't do any before putting me on clomid and they are not monitoring me either. As far as I know I was ovulating on my own also. I was getting positive OPKs, my periods were just all over the place. I am going to try temping this month also. I swore I was never going to do it, but I guess it shows a lot also. A little confusing to me though. 

Annabelle I will be praying that everything turns out ok. 9 days is a long time to wait. They won't bump up the appt at all? They have to know the anxiety you are going through. You would think that they would want to put your mind at ease. I am sure everything will be fine. Also how much Maca did you say you took. I bought a bottle and it is 500 mg per pill up to 3 times a day. I am doing 2 pills so a total of 1000 mg a day. I am only on day 3 but can't tell a difference. Don't know if it is due to still being on my period or still early. I was thinking of doing the max dose.


----------



## angelria

Never mind the dosage of maca I found your post about it. I think I will stay with 1000 mg for a couple more days and see how it goes.


----------



## annabelle29

Glad the scan went well 2016. 

Angelria - Thank you. I'm thinking of fudging my symptoms a bit to see if they'll see me and do an u/s or some test so I have an answer of some kind. Exaggerate the cramping pain a bit or something. I don't know what else to do b/c I can't wait that much longer.

I would stick with the 1000mg for now. See how you feel after the first month on that dosage. It started to help me within several days, but it might take you a little longer. I hope it helps!!


----------



## 2016

I'm thinking of trying Maca again next cycle though only 500mg and probably stopping my normal ginseng in case it's conflicting. Not overly fussed about next cycle (though wouldn't complain if I got a bfp) as the EDD would conflict with DS.

Two days until testing...however will I survive? :rofl:


----------



## annabelle29

Well, finally convinced the dr to see me. Had an u/s and got the surprise of my life. Saw the heartbeat!!! Baby is still in there and everything looks normal. :happydance: I bawled when I saw the fluttering of the heart b/c I had myself convinced that it wasn't going to be there. She measured me at exactly 6 weeks, which I still think is off by a few days, but I don't care really. Didn't have much of an answer for the spotting and aching feeling, but said they both can be normal and to not stress. My next appt with my dr is March 2. Hopefully the little pumpkin will have grown and everything will be okay. What an emotional rollercoaster... :wacko:


----------



## annabelle29

2016 said:


> I'm thinking of trying Maca again next cycle though only 500mg and probably stopping my normal ginseng in case it's conflicting. Not overly fussed about next cycle (though wouldn't complain if I got a bfp) as the EDD would conflict with DS.
> 
> Two days until testing...however will I survive? :rofl:

LOL! :haha: 

I don't know what type of maca you bought, but mine was the gelatinized which they say can be more potent b/c it removes the starches, so that's why I only took 750mg. Anymore than that would've had me twitching and bouncing off walls.


----------



## 2016

Don't know if it was gelatinised...it was powder stuffed into capsules. :shrug:

But more importantly - :wohoo: about your scan! That is so exciting!!!! So happy your beany is ok.....now tell him/her to stop scaring mummy!


----------



## angelria

I am so happy your baby is doing good. Such awesome news. Now follow doctors orders and DO NOT STRESS anymore! :)


----------



## angelria

2016 I have the powder filled maca also. I didn't see any capsules that were gelatinised. Oh well gonna stick with this and start up B12 shots again. I am also gonna use preseed as Clomid has seemed to dry me up. I may also try the cough syrup to try and help my CM.


----------



## annabelle29

Thanks ladies!! I'm doing much better today. Calm and trying not to over exert myself for awhile.

Mine was also powder in pills, but it specifically said gelatinized on the bottle somewhere, yours might not. Just a thought for dosage if yours was.


----------



## angelria

The one I have is the same Annabelle, just a higher dosage per pill I guess. I am just hoping something works this month.


----------



## 2016

Think mine is the same looking at the bottle....hmm maybe I will try just one pill 500mg next cycle. Already making plans as with AF cramps and EWCM I am 99.9% certain she is on her way. And probably early. :(
Although I would be over the moon with a BFP next cycle, I am slightly less fussed next cycle because the EDD would clash with DS 2nd birthday. Might use it as a chance to take things a bit easy and try get rid of some of this stress. :thumbup:

Testing tomorrow morning. FRER. FMU. 6am sharp. :rofl:


----------



## 2016

:bfn: :nope:

Whatever you do, please don't tell me "there is still time" etc. etc. AF is due tomorrow or Monday so there is no time for something to implant before it all comes crashing down. I am disappointed but I expected it. Just gonna move on with my life, cycle 10, eat chocolate, and make plans for getting the HyCoSy done.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Annabelle thats brill :) So happy for you! xx


----------



## angelria

2016 I am sorry that AF is on her way. I am on cycle 14 of trying. Oh well..... tonight and tomorrow night are my last two nights of Clomid. The just sit and wait for O. Well we will start BD every other day until then. Oh goodness I hope something works this month.


----------



## 2016

Another BFN and temp drop this morning but it's no suprise, I know my body by now. Shame the acupuncturist really wouldn't believe me when I told him there was no success this cycle. He insisted it was too early. Gonna have to break his heart next week.
I know cycle 10 doesn't seem that much but we were NTNP for 2 months before that. Think what scares me more is the knowledge that my tubes are likely blocked so I am wasting my time. Gonna have to get tough at the doctors tomorrow.


----------



## 2016

Oh and I meant to say if you find Clomid is drying you up, EPO and Grapefruit juice helps increase my CM LOADS.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Right then, all bleeding has stopped, i feel fine physically, so back to trying again!! Not going to take it too seriously untill ive had my first period but we were so desperate to be intimate again so just want to get back at it! So what CD are you both at?


----------



## 2016

About to start CD1 tomorrow.

:dust: to you


----------



## angelria

I am CD 7 today and took my last Clomid also. Didn't have the hotflashes when I took it this time. Don't know if that is a good or bad thing. 2016 what is EPO?


----------



## 2016

Evening primrose oil. I take 1000mg a day up to ov. Great hormone balancer and creates lots of EWCM. Better go take mine now you have reminded me!

Wish me luck at the docs. I lay in bed wide awake for 5 hours total last night because I couldn't stop thinking about it.


----------



## angelria

Good Luck. Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## angelria

So I just went and bought the EPO and they are 1000 mg pills and says to take 3 per day. Are you only taking one and if so why did you decide not to take the full dose?


----------



## 2016

I only take one. My bottle says 1000mg is the maximum dose. Never felt like I needed more but maybe start with 1000mg and increase later on if you want. Only up to ov though as it can apparently cause contractions that stop implantation.

Went very well at docs today. Will post more details later.


----------



## 2016

Copied from my journal:

Had insomnia for 5 HOURS last night, I was so worried and ended up in pieces this morning. But in the end, the appointment went so much better than expected! :happydance:

First time I have seen this doctor, and she is the one who is my "official" doctor at the new practice. Good job she was excellent today! :thumbup:
I decided to go in and tell her straight what I thought I needed:
- HyCoSy
- Progesterone

She said she agreed with me but I would need a consultant to refer me for the HyCoSy and to prescribe the meds. NHS being NHS means I have to repeat all the hoops I had to jump through while TTC#1. Day 3 & 21 bloods, rubella antibody bloods (even though i have had this done twice before), chlamydia/gonhorrea swabs/smears up to date and possibly semen analysis. She will then refer me to the lovely consultant I saw before.

Slight frustration is how much time this is all going to take...

....a month for the bloods to be done an referral letter to be sent
....4 week waiting list to see the consultant (guess it could be worse)
....then however long it takes to arrange the HyCoSy.

......and then if all has failed make a decision whether or not we want to go ahead with private IVF with egg sharing. We can't afford to pay for it outright but it would only cost £650 max with egg sharing and that is if the private clinic has to do bloods/swabs/semen etc. which will already have been done so actually probably only £200 to pay. :)

So I am basically writing off the next few cycles. Going to stop the acupuncture and chinese meds and definitely not use progesterone so that my bloods are a true reflection of the actual situation. Will still temp and OPK because I will need this info when I go see the FS.

At least there is now a plan in place.


----------



## angelria

I am so glad that the doctor is moving in the right direction. I do hate that it will take so long for everything, but look at it this way. Atleast the time spent is towards the ultimate good. You could be ticking away this time with no answers. Maybe with this stress off of you now, you can relax and things might go a little bit smoother. You have dates and goals and plans... Things to look forward to. I know it seems like a long time, but with so much going on it will go by pretty fast.


----------



## annabelle29

Good to see they actually have a plan in place for you. That's good news at least!! 

Out of curiosity, what is HyCoSy? And what is egg sharing? 

How're things Angelria?


----------



## 2016

Thanks ladies! :flower:

A HyCoSy is basically when they inject dye into your uterus (through a catheter) and watch it spill out the tubes using ultrasound. It is a 15 minute procedure and no anesthetic is used (though I can imagine it's a bit uncomfortable).

With egg sharing you basically go through an IVF cycle but give half of your eggs away to someone who needs them eg. because they have had early menopause/ovarian cancer etc. Normally you would make about 8 eggs in a cycle, so 4 are given away but, if by some chance you only make 4, then you can keep all 4. You never meet the person you've donated to but the donation is registered so technically any offspring could look me up in the future! When you do this the cycle costs about £500 instead of £5000. Many people don't agree with this, but paying fully isn't an option for us and I personally think it is nice to give a couple a chance to have a baby that might have met even more difficult circumstances than mine!


----------



## angelria

Doing good. CD 9 and waiting to ovulate. Don't see the EPO or Maca working. No extra CM yet and I am more exhausted than ever. So no extra energy with the Maca which is not helping with BDing. I have an appt today to talk to my doctor. I am having a hard time keeping my eyes open at work. Nothing helps. Tried coffee. Don't really want to try much more since TTC and already taking so many things right now. I have been working with a personal trainer to lose some weight and thought that would help with energy, but no luck. I even eat REALLY healthy now. I had more energy when I was lazy and fat LOL.


----------



## annabelle29

Bummer. Wonder why you're so tired? Hopefully the dr can help figure it out. I have read that both epo and maca can take a month or two to work for some people. Just takes your body getting used to it I guess.

2016 - Thanks for the info. That is a really generous thing you would do to help a stranger like that. There are so many people that can't have kids b/c of old eggs or whatever, so I think it's great that you would be selfless enough to donate (even though the price difference in IVF is your main motivation). I've never heard of that over here.

I have had the dye test done, just didn't know the name of it. It hurt like hell for me, but it's so brief that the pain doesn't last long. It's actually pretty interesting to see the dye going through your tubes. Good luck with it!!


----------



## angelria

So after going to the doctor yesterday I have no answers on why I am so tired. They did more blood tests and I will wait until next week to get those back. In the mean time my doc recommended I go to a fertility specialist because I guess he didn't realize we have been trying for 14 mo. I go home to tell the hubby and his words exactly "Well we haven't really been trying". Are you kidding me? We spent 11 days BD. Take away the week that AF was here and that is every other day just about. COME ON!!!! Then he says I am stressing it and we need to spend more time doing family stuff and it will happen. I try to explain that the doctor said if it didn't happen in 6 mo then something was wrong. I have given it 14 mo. I don't even do all the stuff most women do to TTC. I don't temp or chart. This is my first month trying additional vitamins and stuff. I asked him if he really wanted another baby and he said "stop asking stupid questions." He said that people try all the time and get pregnant without doing all the crazy stuff I am doing and "STRESSING" over it. We had a couple of friends that tried for several years and then they started having marriage problems so the "weren't really trying" anymore and bam they are prego. He says it is my fault for stressing. Maybe it is... I don't know, but he made me feel horrible for everything I am doing. I guess I just want another baby so much that I don't really know how to stop trying.


----------



## 2016

:hugs: angelria...sorry you don't have any answers yet. I absolutely agree that seeing a FS after 14 months TTC is hardly "stressing" about it. You have been more than patient! How long did it take you to conceive #1 out of interest?
As for all these "relax and it will happen" theories, I think they are a load of nonsense. I was the least relaxed about TTC of my life when I conceived DS having just got over my second ectopic weeks before and being told we would need IVF to conceive. In fact I do believe each of the 3 times I conceived were particularly stressful cycles for one reason or another.
How do people think women in war-torn countries or living on the the street, or in abusive relationships conceive? Aren't they under stress?
And what about some hippy person who has never used birth control, is not thinking about TTC yet DTD all the time and never conceives in her life? Sorry just talking fictional/hypothetical here but you get my drift?
Stressing is just mindless worry about something you can't change. You aren't stressing you are CARING about your body, and your family. :thumbup:
And of course men simply don't and couldn't appreciate what it is like to go through this cycle of watching and waiting and the disappointment that follows. I don't think you can just forget about it once you know how it all works.

AFM....remember what I said about being patient and writing cycles off etc.....well that theory lasted all of two days before my normal fighting spirit returned and I made a plan. Turns out I have some private medical insurance that will pay for me to go see a FS. Went and got a private referral from my GP today (which no doubt annoyed them because they hate it when people don't wait patiently for the NHS to take their sweet time)....and my appointment is TOMORROW! The FS might be able to do the HyCoSy tomorrow or at some point over the next week! :yipee: Am also going to ask him about progesterone for my piddly short LP.

Got two of my blood results back today - Day 2/3 FSH = 6.2, LH = 2.6. Think that is a pretty good result and tells me my ovaries still have plenty of eggs to spit out while I get everything figured out.

How are the rest of you?


----------



## 2016

Just got back from consultant appt...

...and he was excellent! :happydance: So caring and thorough. He was more than happy that i temped/used opks etc and is the first doctor EVER to believe I ovulate after CD14 and that my LP is short. We actually had a DISCUSSION about everything and he had many funny anecdotes to tell me along the way. A very very knowledgeble very nice man. :thumbup:

So anyway, the HyCoSy isbooked for Monday at 3.30pm and he has prescribed me progesterone. So happy right now! :yipee:


----------



## angelria

Oh wow. I am sooooooo happy for you right now. I bet you are on cloud 9 with everything falling into place and someone actually caring. We tried off and on for a year for our first. We stopped for about a year and I had gone back on birth control. We were going through some marital issues and I wasn't taking anything for about 4 mo because I was told I had endometriosis and couldn't get pregnant without surgery. Plus we weren't BDing much because of our stress in our marriage. We were only BD for maybe 2-3 times a month. I booked the date for my surgery and then a week later on Thanksgiving night I found out I was prego. A total shock. I didn't think I was but I was 2 weeks late so something told me I should test. I got blood work done on Wed. I don't know how long it takes to come back. They didn't set up a follow up appt so I guess I will wait and call next week to see if it is back. I know I am hypoglycemic so that can be one reason I am tired. I have been dieting and exercising and I just might now be eating enough to keep my sugar at a good level. Still dry on the CM. I need to go get some more Preseed. 
So I am excited about your test on Monday. You will have to let me know how that goes. I wonder if it is painful? I guess when it comes to a baby you will endure any pain necessary. I remember having to have an amniocetisis test done when I was prego. VERY painful and bad cramping afterwards, but worth it. My protein levels were off and they thought my son might have downsyndrome. Thank God he didn't but we wanted to know just to prepare ourselves mentally incase. Ok I am just rambling now. I will chat with you later. Got to get back to work.


----------



## annabelle29

That's awesome news 2016!! :happydance: So glad you got to see someone that might actually have some answers for you. Hopefully you can get the test done soon and know the results and hopefully the progesterone lengthens your LP. Yay!

Sorry to hear your appt wasn't as helpful Angelria. Sometimes you get pg when you don't stress about it, sometimes you do. Husbands telling you to stop stressing and not think about it really don't have a clue what we go through every month. You can't just turn it off and not think about it; at least I never figured out how. Hope something helps for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## 2016

angelria...I was reading up about Clomid and a lot of sources say it can dry up CM and make it hostile to sperm. Have you thought about trying preseed or similar. I also drink a couple of glasses of grapefruit juice each day leading up to ov and take Guiafenisin which thins CM. Also drinking lots of water helps apparently.


----------



## angelria

We are using preseed. TMI I know but the past few days I have been VERY dry. I am using the Maca, EPO. I will try the grapefruit juice. I know if I don't get prego this time it is for that reason. I am second guessing this Clomid. Thanks for the advice though. Let me know how tomorrow goes.


----------



## 2016

Thanks angelria...I'm excited and nervous for the HyCoSy today. Will let you all know how it goes. I wonder why I am worrying a bit about the pain of a catheter through my cervix when I have pushed a baby through my cervix without so much as a paracetamol! :rofl:

Am also pleased to have lost 6.5lbs this last week on my new diet, and have dropped a dress size, so now only 2lbs away from pre-DS weight (finally!) :blush:
pre-TTC weight is another story though with another 21 pounds to lose to achieve that. :dohh:

As for the Clomid...if you ov anyway, and your LP is on ok length, maybe you want to try skipping it next month and see if it makes a difference. :shrug:


----------



## angelria

What kind of diet are you doing? I am having a hard time losing and I am working with a personal trainer. I have 20 lbs to go to be pre pregnancy weight. I should ovulate in the next couple of days. My LP was 13 days before and I did ovulate according to OPKs. My periods were just irregular. That is why I think they put me on it. I have heard that weight loss can help you concieve also. I have lost inches but not really lbs in the 7 weeks that I have been working out. I am not really working out as much as I should though either. It is hard to find time. We have a very busy schedule right now and the only time I have is 7 at night and I am pooped by then. No energy for anything (except to try and get some BDing in).


----------



## 2016

The diet I am doing is my own version of The Scarsdale Diet. Basically you have 1/2 grapefruit (with sweetener if needed) and a cup of tea/coffee with a bit of skim milk and sweetener if needed.
Lunch and dinner are any lean meat/fish/eggs/low fat cheese and any veg/salad (except potatoes, sweet potatoes, yams, peas or sweetcorn)
Alternate lunch is a cup of 0% fat yoghurt, 6 pecan nuts and any fruit you like (except bananas).
Snacks are 1 apple/pear and as much carrot and celery as you like and water/sugar free soda/squash.
No carbs, no sugar, no cheating!

You follow this for 2 weeks, then you can relax a bit and can include a moderate amount of carbs. Best thing is it works fast and I can normally achieve a 6.5 weight loss the first week, 3lb the second. I know it sounds mean and I am the worlds biggest chocoholic/carboholic there is...but I just keep telling myself it is only 2 weeks and certainly worth it for such great result. 

Anyway, thought I would give you a quick run down about my HyCoSy today...

First they did a general internal scan and measured my lining which was 6.5mm with a triple stripe. Also looked for follies and saw one 13mm follie on my left ovary (which has been hurting like hell since yesterday). They said it looked on track for me to ovulate on CD14 which is an ongoing puzzle as to why it always seems to take me up until CD18 to ovulate. :shrug:

Then came the main event, dye squirting time.

They started on the right side (where the ectopics were) and the dye flowed fine until about halfway then slowed down quite a bit. They looked for spill but couldn't see any so injected more dye. Still no spill. 
They decided to try the other side and this time the dye shot along quite quickly and clearly spilled out over my ovary. They returned to the right side and tried again and this time there was eventually some spillage.

Conclusion : left tube is fine, right tube may/may not have had some blockage but it now has free flow.

The FS did remind me that this didn't, however, guarentee the little hairs on the inside on the tube were ok and whether or not something could actually move down the tube successfully. If the hairs are damaged though there is nothing they can do anyway.

After paying him his £585 by cheque, which I am sending off tomorrow to get reimbursed, he seemed to be expecting me just to leave. :shrug: I asked him what were the next steps and he basically said we need to give it a few months to see if any of this helped, and if the progesterone helps. Which I agree with. I just hope when he writes back to my doctor it doesn't sound like I am some procedure-seeking crazy-lady. Sure the tubes are both open....but it doesn't mean there wasn't a chance of total blockage.

I just hope against hope we are successful this cycle...or soon at least. At least having this test done is a weight off my mind and has made me think perhaps I should be a bit less negative about my body and focus on what it CAN do rather than on what I think is wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## angelria

I am happy that your test turned out good. Mine not so much. I guess my liver enzymes were high and they are running the test again. I should have those results back on Thursday. They are thinking gallblader problem. I was told that I need to stop trying until they figure out what the problem is. So I am a little down right now.


----------



## 2016

That is frustrating angelria :(. At least they are narrowing down why you could be feeling so tired etc. And it might bbe having an effect on TTC too, who knows. I had my gallbladder removed about 3 years ago now and recovered really quickly. Hope it doesn't come to that for you but keep us updated so we know how you are.

I'm getting really confused about my cycle now. I was spotting a bit after the HyCoSy but I thought it had stopped just about last night so we DTD. In the night and this morning I am now bleeding lightly and it's not just DHs "stuff" coming out, it's fresh blood. I wonder if the procedure upset things and I am now CD1 again. :shrug:


----------



## annabelle29

I think when they did my tube dye test, they said some spotting could occur and it's pretty normal. Hopefully that's all it is for you.


----------



## 2016

This is definitely more than spotting. It's med-light and is still going! :nope:


----------



## angelria

Well my second blood test came back and the levels are still high so we are scheduling an ultrasound. We haven't really stopped trying but we aren't "trying"either. We took 3 days off and BD last night which is when I think I ovulated so I don't think it is going to happen. There should have been swimmers in there waiting for me to ovulate. I had some cramping so I know it was yesterday. So I am just going to forget about it for now. AF should be here in 13-15 days. My LP is messed up now with the Clomid.


----------



## angelria

2016 are you still bleeding today?


----------



## 2016

No fortunately it tailed off last night and have just had a few tiny spots today. Think things have settled down a bit. Found it really alarming to bleed like that mid-cycle. My left ovary (where they saw the biggest follicle) has been hurting like crazy since before the scan so I think my cycle is still going and I haven't reset FF to CD1. I wonder how it will work though since I must have shed most/all of my lining. Hope it builds back up in time. :shrug:
I really thought my OPKs would start getting darker today because they normally do when my ovary hurts this much...but no such luck. Maybe my body will do the odd thing it did last cycle and just suddenly give me an almost positive rather than the fade in I am used to.

I am so sorry your bloods came back high again. :( So frustrating I bet when you are TTC and other health issues crop up to delay it. Let us know when your ultrasound is going to be. The liver, particularly in accu/TCM, is such an important part of everything I bet finding the answer to that issue will find you your answers to TTC as well. :flower:


----------



## angelria

I know I am not suppose to be "trying" right now.... but I still did my OPKs and I got 3 positives in a row Thurs, Fri, and Saturday. Sunday the line was a little lighter, but still pretty dark. We also BD twice on Thurs and Sat. Not really doing anything to prevent it. I am going to test again today to make sure the surge is going down. Which day do I count as Ovulation day? Did I actually ovulate? 
2016 how are you doing?


----------



## 2016

My ov always happens the day after the first positive. I got my positive today too so we will be in the TWW together! :happydance:


----------



## angelria

YAY! At least I am not alone in the tww. I have been trying to stay busy so that I don't think to much about it. My son is sick with double ear infections again too. His second this year :( Was the bleeding from your test?


----------



## angelria

oh and what is the next step for you? Do they have more tests to run or just BD and wait?


----------



## 2016

Yeah that is what caused the bleeding. They told me to expect spotting the day of the procedure but I had fairly heavy bleeding for 3 days...weird bleeding too at times purple like I had with the ectopics (which I was told at the time was blood from the tubes). Maybe it was some muck that was flushed out I dunno.

After they saw the tubes were cleared it was obvious the FS thought his work was done. :haha: I do agree it is probably wise to give ourselves another 3-6 months with my now freshly blasted tubes and the hormones before we consider anything more drastic. Clomid isn't an option far as they are concerned cos I ovulate. I know it might lengthen my LP but oh well. On Friday i am going for my annual smear as well as Chlamydia and Gonhorrea swabs and my CD21 test. Dont think i need these (apart from the smear) but will need those results handy if i ever proceed with IVF. Hopefully we will get lucky this cycle and all will be well.

I'm going to test at 9dpo which is next Thursday. When you testing?


----------



## 2016

Just got back from the local medical centre....ear and throat infection for my boy too. :( So exhausted I don't know if I can muster up the energy to give ovulation day the effort it deserves. :dohh:


----------



## angelria

awwww. I know how you feel my son has been sick with a double ear infection and today seems to be the first day in a week that he is feeling better. We only got 2 days of BDing in so I hope we did it on the right days. I had my ultra sound this morning and of course they don't tell you anything. I have to wait until my doctor gets it and reviews it before they call me to set up an appt... blah, blah, blah LOL. I will learn patience one of these days. 
I will probably test on Monday. That should be 10/11 DPO for me. It is hard to know exactly where I am with the number of positive opks I got. 
Hope your son feels better soon.


----------



## angelria

So I am part of a Mommyhood group on Facebook. I love all my girls on there, but I am tired of seeing all of the "I'm PREGNANT" posts. Girls that have only been trying for a couple months. I am very happy for them, but my heart sinks everytime a new one is posted. I have seen about 6 in the last month.


----------



## 2016

Well from my experience with OPKs, I would say you ovd on Friday....so would be about 5dpo then? We only BD'd twice in the zone this cycle because of the bleeding and because we were both just so exhausted from S being poorly. Didn't manage to muster the energy last night which is the first ov day in TTC history we have not made the effort on the day. Bit difficult (impossible and downright wrong actually!) with a toddler in the middle of the bed! :dohh:

I so know what you mean about pregnancy announcements. Really starts to niggle after a while. I get frustrated when I go on the toddler forum and see all these "OMG 2 under 2 how will I cope" threads. I would have happily had 2 under 2 no matter how difficult it was. Had I conceived first month, I could have technically had 2 under 1. :wacko:
Or these people accidentally falling pregnant. Why can't I have such an accident???? :hissy:


----------



## angelria

Well my LP was 15 days last cycle so I think that I may wait until Tuesday or Wed to test. I don't want to test to early. Plus we only BD on Thursday and Saturday so I am not sure if my chances are really good this time. We haven't BD since either. DH has been annoying the hell out of me lately. He thinks it is funny and I don't even want to be around him. He treats me like one of his buddies most of the time and I go thru spurts where I just get really tired of it and need a few days to calm down. 
I got a call yesterday afternoon about my ultrasound. They said everything looked normal, but they want me to come in today to go over a few things. So I guess that is a good sign, but curious as to what they would want to go over. 

Did you get a chance to BD any days before yesterday? They say the best days are the ones right before you O so that the sperm is up there waiting on the egg. So if you did it the day before yesterday try again tonight and you may be fine.


----------



## 2016

I get really fed up with my DH too sometimes. He keeps working long hours so I don't get a break then comes home and demands dinner! :growlmad: With DS poorly and being poorly myself I feel like I'm running out of steam :(

Glad your ultrasound results were fine. Will also be interested to see what they discuss with you. I can't imagine!

We BDd O -5, O -2 and O -1 so I guess that's ok. We normally manage 5 days before and including ov but hey that didn't get us anywhere so maybe we are still in with a chance.
I always test 9dpo cos I'm used to a short LP. Don't know if the progesterone I start tomorrow will lengthen it a bit. Hope so.

Everything crossed we can celebrate our bfps together in a weeks time. :dust:


----------



## angelria

Well I guess I have a "fatty liver". My liver does not breakdown fat properly. My doc says I need to exercise and lose weight. I don't consider myself overweight. 5'7 and 172lbs. I use to weight train a lot so I have some muscle too. I know I need to lose about 20lbs but to hear it from the doc was like a kick in the stomach. He says to concentrate on TTC for right now though and not on the weight. He said we can worry about that after I have a baby. YAY


----------



## 2016

Urgh I can imagine hearing that from the doc feels like an insult - like a woman doesn't already know when they have weight to lose!
I am currently 163lbs but am only 5ft3in. Apparently I need to me MAXIMUM 140lbs to get into the "healthy" weight range. I bought myself a set of these scales that measures bodyfat%, muscle% and water%....as well as weight of course. I am aiming to lose as much weight as possible but mainly to get my fat% under the required amount. I might technically have 23lbs left to lose but am only 3% fat above the maximum.

SO looking forward to my smear today - NOT! They always seem to have trouble getting a good view of my cervix and I always end up spotting a bit after. Oh and another blood test. The joys of being a woman eh?


----------



## angelria

So now my guy friends are announcing their wives are pregnant on Facebook. As if it weren't bad enough to hear it from all the ladies, now the guys are chimming in too. COME ON!!!! I think I am going to give up the internet until it happens for me. Would be a lot less depressing. 
Oh good luck today.


----------



## angelria

Been cramping some the past couple of days. Hoping AF is not on the way.


----------



## 2016

don't think it's possible so early I was told that you can get crampin as your tubes push stuff along...


----------



## angelria

I have been feeling a little queezy also, but I don't want to get my hopes up. I am only 7 DPO so I think it is a little early for all of that. Plus I think the Clomid made me queezy early last month also. Ugh! Fingers and toes crossed that this is the last month of ttc for both of us.


----------



## 2016

I hope they are both good signs for you. I start my progesterone today. Normally makes me bloated as all hell. Also seem to have picked up conjunctivitis again - I'm so run down! Ugggghhh!

Blood test was fine, get results Tuesday I guess. Didn't have smear or swabs because there was a mix-up with their booking system. The next appointment they can give me is in a months time! That will then be 3 months of my trying to get my smear done and with them constantly sending me snotty reminders as I have had severely abnormal cells removed before. I AM TRYING TO GET IT DONE! Ok!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## 2016

How you feeling today angelria?

I am bloated and gassy as all hell...but I'm quite sure that's the progesterone I'm taking. Bugger is it can mimic pregnancy symptoms so am trying to ignore all nausea/cramps/twinges etc.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi ladies, ive not been on for a while as OH has been in hospital, but im back now :) We are not ttc now till our wedding in september, so im on the pill. Its a bit upsetting as we both really do want a baby, but i would rather wait till we are married now, plus think my body needs the break after the mc. How are you doing?


----------



## 2016

Hi erinsmummy :wave: Hope your DH is ok. Sounds like a good plan to wait until after your wedding. It's not that far away and you don't need added stress at a time like that. 

I am fine...just waiting to test. 3 days to go. BD'd much less than usual this month because DS was very unwell with an ear/throat/chest infection and I got some of the germs and have conjuctivitis AGAIN!

Wonder how you are doing annabelle? Can't believe you are 10 weeks already!


----------



## angelria

Hi Erinsmummy. Missed you and I hope your husband is doing ok. PLanning a wedding can be stressfull in itself so it would probably effect ttc a little. Probably a good idea to wait and start again fresh when the wedding is over. The break might be just what your body needs. 
AFM- I have been having a horrible pain in the lower left side of my back. Don't know if it is related to AF or not. I usually start cramping there first but not this bad. I wear a gun belt for work and it is causing horrible pains. Other than that no symptoms. I was going to test this morning but got scared to see BFN so I didn't. I am not sure if I am going to test or not. AF is due around Saturday. Guessing on that since my LP last time was 15 days. I have a tiny bit of hope but I am expecting AF to show.


----------



## angelria

So I have another new addiction Pinterest. Do any of you ladies use that site also? LOL I am getting so many ideas for my sons 2nd birthday. I really should be working, but I can't stop searching the site :)


----------



## 2016

I get a pain like that during the TWW normally from the side I've ovd on. I joined pin interest but am not really sure what the point is yet. :shrug:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks :) Yeah he is all good now, and i def feel like waiting is for the best! Pinterest? Never heard of it but im gonna go have a look now lol. Was hoping id come back and someone would have had a bfp!! :)


----------



## angelria

I use it for new ideas for dinner or things for my son to eat and craft and activities to do with him also. 
Tested yesterday afternoon and it was BFN. I expected that though. I don't think I ever take one and expect it to be positive anymore. SAD!


----------



## 2016

That's disappointing angelria :( I know what you mean though. I swear I've forgotten what a bfp looks like. :dohh:


----------



## angelria

Today is 5 days before AF is due so I will probably wait a couple more days to test again. When did you say you were going to test. Maybe I will test again the same day.


----------



## 2016

Thursday @ 9dpo


----------



## angelria

Ugh... So I caved and took another test. I have a VERY faint second line. I just can't tell if it is actually there or my eyes are playing tricks on me. I took a pic and can see it on the computer too when I tilt the screen back. I tried to post it, but for some reason it would not let me. Please don't let this be an evap line. I almost started crying until I talked myself down saying it could all be in my head. Wishful thinking?


----------



## 2016

Try post a pic again!!!!! I wanna see. You will know its not in your head of I can see it too. Really hope this is it for you. :happydance:

It's going to take a lot for me to not test tomorrow at 8dpo even though it's far too early and could easily be false negative. My body is unusually quiet this cycle. No pains, no symptoms which is freaky cos I was expecting the progesterone to give me loads!


----------



## angelria

8 days is too early. I tested with a FRER also and got an extremely faint second line on that also. I had to turn it and hold it up to the light to see it, but it was there. I tried several times to post the pic and it says that there is a security error. I am not sure what is going on. I am going to hold off and test in the morning with FMU and hopefully it will be darker. I just saw on another thread that a girl got a false positive with the wondfo test which is the first test that I took. That is my fear. That I am getting my hopes up only to have them dashed. I mean I do still have 5 days until AF so it is technically still early. Hopefully it gets darker and darker. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 2016

That's really exciting! Hope it is nice and clear for you this morning. You are right it is still very early so would be super super faint. If you can't post a pic here...you could e-mail me if you want a 2nd pair of eye. I will PM you.


----------



## angelria

I took another test this morning and it was stark white. Not even a hint of a second line. I am thinking it was evap lines yesterday. I think I am just going to wait it out now until Saturday and see if AF shows. Oh well.


----------



## 2016

Oh that is very frustrating :( I'd rather have all white tests than stupid evaps. Until AF shows though there is hope. You are only like 10dpo aren't you?


----------



## angelria

12 DPO my LP lengthened with the Clomid to 15 days.


----------



## angelria

Ok so out of curiosity I took another wondfo test this afternoon and there is deff a second line. Darker than yesterday. However, I read online that the ones I got are from a bad batch of tests and women were getting positives when in fact it was negative. How cruel.


----------



## angelria

So I find it so ironic that I just posted that I was so use to seeing that negative test and when I finally get a positive it is from a bad batch. I want to be happy and I guess I shouldn't assume anything since AF is not here yet. I am terrified now to test with any other brand. Help me out here girls. Should I test with something different or wait it out?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8377.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 2016

I don't personally know about wonderfo tests but that is a bfp if I ever saw one! And if its darker than the last one it has to be a sign surely??? Which brand was stark white? Can you get FRER or a CB where you are? If it were me id want definitive answers good or bad so would use a different test.

Have everything crossed. How amazing would it be if we bfpd together!


----------



## annabelle29

Wow, Angelria! What a confusing time this must be with the possible faulty tests, yet I def see a faint second line. I would try the FRER. I've heard the CB digis aren't as sensitive that early. The FRER worked for me at 10dpo, then I used a dollar store one the next day and saw a line on it too. Maybe try the dollar store if you don't want to spend a bunch. 

I really hope this is it for you and not a false positive!!! Do you feel any different or anything??


----------



## angelria

I found a FRER in with my other tests and LOOK!!!!!!! I don't believe my eyes. I need a digi to confirm this. NO WAY! Please don't let this be some cruel joke.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8378.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 2016

:rofl: it's not a joke hunny YOU ARE UP THE DUFF!!!! :yipee:

I'm still chuckling about your "sick of seeing white tests" statement a few days ago. I reckon I will be equally in disbelief when I get a bfp. I reckon by tomorrow a digi will come up for you.


----------



## angelria

Well I just went and picked my son up from school and stopped to get digi tests. Came back and took one and it was negative. Must be too early. Do you think I should wait until afternoon to test with it tomorrow?
Come on..... Let this be your month too. Like I said no real sysmptoms. Bloated and the back pain I had for those couple of days. So maybe you are on track with me. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. And P.S. I still don't believe it until that word pops up on the digi. Should I tell the hubby or wait. Oh goodness.


----------



## 2016

Those digis always seem a bit slow on the uptake. :dohh: Silly really because your line on the FRER is absolutely clear as day. Normally I would say FMU is best but it seems later works a bit better for you. Maybe try in the afternoon with pee held for at least 4 hours and not much to drink. As for hubby, I am terrible at keeping my own secrets so there is no way I could wait to tell. And besides I think it is only fair they share the highs and lows of TTC. It's up to you though as I don't know how your hubby will react in different situations.


----------



## angelria

I ended up telling him. He walked in the door and I asked him if he would be honest with me and he said yes and I said "Does this baby make me look fat" he smiled. He is still not really trusting the FRER either. He wants to see the digi.


----------



## 2016

:rofl: what a sweet and funny thing to say! :rofl: I believe it but can understand why you would want to see the digi, I would too after so long.

As for me....bfn this morning. I know it's only 9dpo but AF is due tomorrow so that is just about it for me. Very disappointed but I am that at least one of us got our chance this month. It will be my turn next time. :thumbup:
Going to eat some chocolate now. :dohh:


----------



## angelria

That is a very short LP. You honestly don't think Clomid will help? I ovulated on my own, but the Clomid lengthened my LP. I don't know if that is what helped or not. I also used the EPO, Macca and Preseed. I stopped the Macca when I ovulated though because I didn't feel like it was doing anything. My hubby also used it for a bit, but only for a couple of weeks to make me happy. 
I took another wondfo test this morning and there was a very faint second line, but it was there. I guess my levels just aren't really strong in the mornings. I thought to about getting a blood test since there is no denying that. I just know it would still take a couple of days to get that back. The hubby wants to tell his Grandma this weekend at her birthday party since she is about to have open heart surgery and he is not sure she will make it through it. I am just nervous about doing that since I haven't seen the word or heard it from a doctors mouth. I never thought it would be so hard convincing myself that I was prego. 
When you went to the FS did they seemed concerned about your LP being short? It just doesn't seem like enought time for everything to happen before AF kicks in. I don't know, I am not a doctor.


----------



## 2016

they weren't concerned and said they wouldn't prescribe Clomid :(


----------



## angelria

ok. Well if they aren't concerned then I am sure it will happen in its own. How are you feeling today?


----------



## 2016

Doctors over here tend to not be concerned as a default! I'm thinking of getting my doc in south Africa to prescribe it to me and get my sister to courier it over. Or maybe I should try soy or just try be more patient!

Today I feel frustrated, disappointed, PMSsy...all good things really! :haha:

I am truly so happy for you though and can't wait to see your digi. Are you going to do one this aft?


----------



## angelria

Just did the digi and it is still negative. I am thinking digi won't work unless I am past AF due date. Yes I heard soy is suppose to do the same as Clomid. Did AF show yet?


----------



## 2016

Ahhh that's a bugger! Why won't the stupid digi play the game? I want you to start believing you are pregnant. I have heard many many women though have the same experience. I think the manufacturers claim of 25miu sensitivity is a load of nonsense.

I remember trying soy before while TTC #1 but never had success on those cycles and on one of them my LP was just 3 days! :wacko: I think it was the B6 that caused that problem though.

Got my Day 21 results back today and they are quite interesting:

Progesterone - 26.2 (they like to see >10 to confirm ovulation)
Prolactin - 146 (normal range 3-30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Remember at this stage I was only 3dpo so why was my progesterone so high if I hadn't even started the pessaries yet? And if I have such good progesterone levels, why does my LP end so soon?
I tried to google raised prolactin levels but all I could find was talk of pituitary tumours. Lovely. :dohh:
Apparently the doctor wants to talk to me about it, I assume to have my prolactin retested to check it wasn't a fluke. I have an appointment booked for 9am Monday.

AF has not arrived but she is due tomorrow. I would hope the progesterone I am taking gives me at least 1 extra day if not 2.


----------



## angelria

That is strange. Yea I learned a long time ago not to google too many things because in the long run it will end up scaring you. 
So now I am POAS obsessed. I did another FRER and it was more faint than yesterdays. The digi I did 2 hours earlier was negative. I had only a little bit of urine that I did the FRER with so I don't know if I didn't hold my pee long enough. Or I am thinking maybe chemical pregnancy. That is the problem with testing so early. I just don't know what to think.
Could the doc not get you in tomorrow? I am a very impatient person as you can see so I would hate having to wait all weekend.


----------



## jbk

I have been TTC for 10 months now with no luck! I have irregular cycles as well. Most of them are 40 days. In Sept it went to like 60 but i ended up having an infection. I will definitely be your buddy. I have NO friends TTC right now and now support other than my Hubby. Im on day 25 of this cycle and two days ago i got a positive OPK and I also started spotting the same day. Hoping for good news this month :)


----------



## 2016

Hi jbk! :wave: Glad you have joined us so I am not TTC on my own! :haha:

I am 10dpo today and got another BFN and my temp has dropped. I am taking progesterone this cycle and was hoping it would help my short LP....but it appears not.

Have decided I am going to try soy next cycle - 200mg on days 3-7 to improve ovulation and maybe fix my LP that way.


----------



## angelria

Hi JBK welcome. Although I am no longer TTC as I have fallen pregnant I know the difficulty as we tried for 14 mo. I will be staying on this thread since I have made friends here and do not want to lose touch and want to continue to help cheer you on through the process. 
2016 I had it confirmed through a blood test so I now believe. LOL


----------



## annabelle29

Holy Sh*t!! I'm off for a couple days and come back to a BFP Angelria??? Congrats!!!!! :happydance: That is so awesome! I'm so glad you got the blood test to confirm it instead of waiting for the dang digi to work. :flower:

Try again in a day or two; it'll show. It's crazy to finally see those two lines isn't it, after so many negatives? I'm so happy for you.

2016 - I think you really are good luck. Hopefully your own good luck can rub off on you soon. I know google can be bad, but everything I've read says it's definitely a defect if your LP is less than 12 days. Have you ever tried Vitex? I've heard of women using that to help lengthen and regulate cycles? I've also heard good things about soy, so hopefully one of those will work for you.


----------



## annabelle29

jbk said:


> I have been TTC for 10 months now with no luck! I have irregular cycles as well. Most of them are 40 days. In Sept it went to like 60 but i ended up having an infection. I will definitely be your buddy. I have NO friends TTC right now and now support other than my Hubby. Im on day 25 of this cycle and two days ago i got a positive OPK and I also started spotting the same day. Hoping for good news this month :)

Welcome jbk! I was TTC for 13-14 months also b/4 I got pregnant with my second, so I can empathize with your situation. Have you been to a dr and had any tests run on why your cycles are so messed up?


----------



## jbk

I am working on it. My next annual is in July, but i think i am going to go back before. I am currently seeing my family doctor for some other stuff and they ran all the blood tests. But i wont get results until April 9th and if everything is normal then i am going to call my obgyn for answers. 

ALSO Congrats on becoming pregnant!! I know that has to be exciting :) Can't wait until I am there with you!


----------



## 2016

...for once I was my own lucky charm! :happydance: :cloud9:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Inverted for your pleasure...


Of course DH then did the infuriating "I can't see it" routine. So I cracked open the SuperDrug test I had forgotten I had....


It seems impossible to get the camera to pick the line up on the one, I think because of the shiny plastic window. Sorry the pic is on the wonk but the best view of the line was actually in a picture when I took of another test and it was not the main focus! :wacko:


----------



## angelria

ARE YOU KIDDING ME??????/ YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my... I can't believe it am I just so insanely happy for you right now. I am sorry I did not see this earlier. Congrats.


----------



## angelria

Oh and I can deff see the line with no problem.


----------



## 2016

Thanks angelria. You do realise my lines are no darker than yours...so have you accepted you're preggers yet? Have you tested anymore? I'm worried I might test myself into oblivion. Went out and bought a pack of 2 FRERs today, 2 CB digitals and have about 20 cheapies still. I intend to test with a FRER tomorrow and a cheapie every day so I can obsess if the line is getting doubly darker. I am still high risk for ectopic but am trying to take comfort that with both ectopics I tested BFN until 15dpo.

I bet that's why my progesterone and prolactin levels at 3dpo were way above normal. :rofl:

I am just astounded due to the comparative lack of BD this cycle. I really didn't think there was a chance. And I really don't think I had any symptoms to speak of though, looking back, a few strange things happened that I just brushed off:
- Around 5dpo I think I went to the loo in the night and when I tried to go back to bed I felt so dizzy and faint I literally had to lie down on the spot then crawl back to bed. Felt like I was falling off the planet!
- On Thursday I started with a very sore throat on one side only. I often get a sore throat during the TWW but this was like swallowing a razor-coated golfball. Then it just suddenly disappeared.
- I had a couple of gushes if watery CM and normally only get creamy.
- I had a sharp pain like round ligament twice when I sneezed.
- I've felt more exhausted this week than usual.
- Yesterday when I got out the shower I felt like my bbs were in the way while I dried myself like they'd got bigger overnight.
- I burst into tears at work yesterday because I wasn't copied in on an email! *blush* Fortunately nobody saw me as I dashed to the loos. :dohh:

So quite a lot when I look at it actually! Funny how I managed to ignore all that and was genuinely shocked this morning to see the second line. :haha:


----------



## angelria

Well I started spotting this afternoon and about 2 hours ago it was a full fledge period. I don't know what to think right now. I am scared. CRYING my eyes out. I don't want to think the worst but can you get your period and still be pregnant? I am waiting to talk to my doctor on Monday so that they can recheck my levels to see if they are going down.


----------



## jbk

Oh no I hope everything is okay!! I had spotting during pregnancy but never a full blown. But I have heard it can happen. Will be thinking about you. Hang in there!


----------



## angelria

Thank you JBK. I am trying to stay positive, but I am just so scared. Plus my hormones are all out of wack so that isn't helping me much. I am just going to pray and put it in Gods hands and hopefully everything is going to be fine.


----------



## 2016

Oh angelria that is so frightening for you. It is only normal to worry but I have known dozens of ladies get full on periods, even all through a pregnancy and it be fine. Hoping and praying it is the same for you. :hugs:


----------



## angelria

I hope and pray that I am one of those women also. I did a pregnancy test yesterday afternoon when I got home and the second line was very faint. It was still there though. I will try once more this afternoon. I heard that if it is a miscarriage then the levels drop fairly quickly and it should show negative a day after bleeding starts. I will be saying many prayers. Thank you everyone.


----------



## angelria

Well the digi test this afternoon says BFN so I guess I am on to another month of TTC. I will call my doctor in the morning to make sure it is ok for me to start another round of Clomid. I am ok and have come to terms with it. I have my faith and trust in the Lord that it will happen soon. 
2016 please keep me updated on how you are doing. I hope that you have a happy and healthy 9 mo. 
JBK I am glad you are here so that I am not alone now.


----------



## 2016

:hugs: angelria. Thanks for wishing me well. It means a lot to me as I can imagine the disappointment you are feeling right now :(

I was going to hang around anyway and I hope your forever baby is right around the corner. :flower:


----------



## jbk

No problem. I'm outthis month.. Im still spotting. Going to call the doc tomorrow. Or today and leave a message. Hoping to figure out what wrong.


----------



## 2016

jbk...are you taking any supplements at the moment? Only saying cos some like Agnus Castus made my cycles irregular and caused lots of spotting.


----------



## jbk

I'm only taking prenatals. This is the first time that I have had the spotting midcycle I'm currently on cd28 of a 40 day cycle. Spotting started cd23.


----------



## jbk

So I have been spotting and today i have had the cramping. But the (btw tmi) The spotting is like brown blood and stretchy cm so maybe i am just now ovulating MAYBE. But that would still mean my LP is almost too short.

Its so frustrating how my friends can get pregnant at the drop of a dime but its so tough for us. Its so unfair and its make me have bad feelings sometimes to the friends who dont want to get pregnant and do on birth control or something. Sorry I had to vent.

On anothert note. When was your first child born? my son was born 12-2-09 :D


----------



## 2016

It does sound like ov to me. Do you temp or use opks? How long would your LP be if you were oving now?

My DS was born 25 November 2010.


----------



## jbk

Well I used one and had a positive opk on the 23rd then they were super negative the days after.the same day I had the positive test was when the spotting started. If I o'ed today my Lp would be 12 days so still okay but cutting it close. I'm usually an optimist but after 9 months I'm kinda used to the neg result.


----------



## 2016

Well my rule of thumb is ov always happens (for me anyway) the day after the first +ve OPK. Many people spot around ovulation so that in itself is not a cause for concern. Did you spot around ov while TTC your first? How long did it take to fall that time.
If you actually ovd on 24th then you might have a 14 day LMP. It's hard to tell without temping exactly when you might have ovd.

But while I say don't worry, your gut instinct is best. If you are concerned things aren't 100% right then insist your docs test you. :thumbup:

ps. I had also just got used to seeing negative tests, lost a stone and bought a whole load of new clothes. :dohh:


----------



## jbk

I'm not sure if I did and I'm not sure how long he was kinda a surprise! But the best ever. I guess in 11days we will see if the witch makes her appearance. I also have never had mid cycle spotting. All new to me. I'm somewhat of a hypochondriac as well. Its nice to chat with someone I have no one here trying.. I have lost 22lbs since Jan 22 :)


----------



## 2016

I don't think there is anything wrong with being concerned when you think your body is doing strange things. I had a ridiculous fight getting doctors to help me, they kept saying I was imagining things. But I was right every time. :smug:

22lbs is LOADS! Well done you! I still had around 19lbs left to lose to get down to my ultimate goal but the diet is on hold now obv.


----------



## jbk

Obviously :))) I have 58 left. So awhile but I already feel tons better :)


----------



## angelria

JBK congrats on the weight loss. I was jsut told by my doc this morning that I have to stick to strickly walking. I had been working out really hard and now with the miscarriage he says I need to take it easy and not stress my body. I have to determin which is most important to me weight loss or a baby. Well obviously a baby is. I only have about 20 lbs to lose so I will worry about that later. I was given the go ahead to start my next round of Clomid tonight and resume TTC. Deep Breaths LOL I thought I was done with this. At least I know now that it can happen and no blocked tubes or anything. I am going to hold off on the FS also since we know the Clomid is working, just for unknown reasons it did not stick. 
2016 how are you feeling? Do you know how many weeks you are now? I am guessing about 4. I think you were right there with me.


----------



## 2016

I am feeling ok. Quite a few crampy pains but I think they are bowel pains as I am so bloated/gassy. :blush:
If I go by ov then I will be 4 weeks tomorrow. I am letting the docs date me by LMP though which puts me a few days ahead because I don't fancy arguing with them over a few days...and I am impatient and like to be ahead! I was right there with you so I totally understand if you don't want me around. :flower: It is so awful that nothing is certain. Just when you think getting pregnant is the hard part. :( I am still trying to get referred for bloods and a scan to confirm if this is ectopic or not. My GP was supposed to send it off today urgently but she didn't despite me chasing her twice. :growlmad:
I am so afraid something might go wrong, but there is nothing I can do about it if it does. It is never anyones fault. In the very early stages it is so easily done purely because something is being made out of nothing and it is not a simple thing at all.


----------



## annabelle29

Angelria - So sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I'm glad to see your coping well and still seem positive. At least you know it can work. Hopefully your sticky bean will come soon. I've read about other women saying they got pg right after a mc, so hopefully it'll happen for you. 

2016 - Yay!!! :happydance: So glad your luck worked on yourself this time!!! Hopefully that lil one is in the correct place this time. :flower:

AFM - I think I'm finally starting to get over my ms. The constant nausea seems to be letting off a bit the past couple days, thank goodness. I didn't know how much more I could take of feeling so crappy. Hopefully the tiredness and moodiness will leave soon also. :blush:


----------



## jbk

So I stopped spotting today and was (tmi) dry this morning to afternoon and now having creamy cm... maybe a good sigh?! 11 days until AF so we will see :)

Angelria thank you! Yeah I'm taking a break from hard working out. Will resume next month if I get a BFN.


----------



## 2016

jbk...glad the spotting has stopped. Def sounds like ov to me! :happydance:

I used to do 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. Strict diet and some exercise (never been a huge fan of exercise but I do horseride) until ov, then take it easy and do more pampering things after ov when I feel like a useless clumsy lump.


----------



## angelria

Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days girls. I hope everyone is doing well. I think that I am going to take a break from the site this month as I am a little more down on the chemical pregnancy than I thought and I just want a month to relax my mind from the whole TTC thing. I might peek in occassionaly to check on you guys, but I won't really be posting anything. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## 2016

I understand angelria. Hope your time away is a healing one and that we can celebrate your rainbow baby very very soon. :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Wow ive missed so much, sorry ive not been around, with the mc and not ttc yet it was just a bit much! So sorry angleria, its such a horrible thing to happen, i really hope you get a bfp again soon xx

Glad annabelles pregnancy is going well :) 

How is everyone else?


----------



## 2016

I am ok thanks. Had a 6 week scan yesterday and all is looking good.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Congrats on your pregnancy and glad all is well :)


----------



## jbk

How is everyone doing?? I got a very positive ovulation test yesterday and me and dh BDed soo i am optimistic about this month! :dust:


----------



## 2016

I am fine thanks JBK. Lots of luck and :dust: to you for this cycle.


----------

